# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > VB.NET >  قفل نرم افزاری جدید PS-27 ( دانلودکنین )

## alimanam

با عرض سلام به همه دوستان

*دوست عزیز این تاپیک مربوط به نسخه 1 قفل نرم افزاری PS-27 می باشد . برای دریافت نسخه جدیدتر این قفل که امکانات به مراتب بهتری نسبت به نسخه 1 دارد لطفا به این تاپیک  مراجعه نمائید .*

کار نوشتن قفل جدید بالاخره تموم شد و نتیجه کار هم به خوبی در تصویر مشخصه . از ویزگی های جدید این قفل با قفل قبلی ( UltraLocker32 ) به اختصار شامل :

اینترفیس بسیار کاربرپسندترارتقای امنیت قفل ( Anti Hacking & Anti Decompile)انعطاف بیشتر در دستکاری نمودن کپشن ها و عنوان دکمه های فرم ثبت نرم افزارامکان دسترسی به هرنوع فایل راهنما به دلخواه برنامه نویسو ...




*برای دریافت قفل میتونین از لینک های زیر استفاده کنین .*

دیگر قسمتهای قابل دانلود که در خود فایل نصب هم قابل دستیابی هستند شامل راهنمای اضافه نمودن پروژه نصب برنامه مورد استفاده از قفل PS-27 ( برای اینکه بتوانید از قفل بر روی سیستم های دیگر ( مشتری نرم افزار شما ) استفاده کنید *حتماً حتماً* باید برای نرم افزار خودتون و محافظت شده توسط قفل PS-27 برنامه نصب بسازین ) و همچنین Keygen فعال سازی برنامه می باشد .

اگه سوالی بود در همین تاپیک می تونین سوال بفرمائین تا بقیه دوستان هم استفاده لازم رو ببرن .

*در انتها خاطر نشان می کنم که برای اینکه از برنامه خودتون تا حدود زیادی محافظت کنین فایل نهایی ( EXE ) خودتون رو با ابزار برنامه نویسی مناسب Obfuscate کنید .*

==================================================  ===========================================




* دانلود آخرین نسخه قفل نرم افزاری PS-27 ( نسخه 2 )*


*تاپیک توضیحات و طرح سوالات درباره نسخه 2 قفل نرم افزاری PS-27*
 

*نسخه 2 قفل نرم افزاری*





==================================================  ===========================================


*یاعلی*

----------


## morteza_261

این قفل هم مثل قبلیهاست؟؟
تست میکنیم و بعد از چند روز از کار میافته؟؟؟

----------


## alimanam

> این قفل هم مثل قبلیهاست؟؟
> تست میکنیم و بعد از چند روز از کار میافته؟؟؟


دوست عزیز

این قفل هیج محدودیت زمانی نداره .

یا علی

----------


## morteza_261

> دوست عزیز
> 
> این قفل هیج محدودیت زمانی نداره .
> 
> یا علی


سلام 
پس مشکلات سری قبل پیش نخواهد آمد دیگه.

مرسی
ممنون

ایام به کام

----------


## mmssoft

خیلی خوب بود. ولی یه سوالی : از نظر امنیت تو چه وضعیه؟ یعنی نمره امنیتش بین 0 تا 20 چه نمره ای هست؟

----------


## tabatabaeefar

سلام
زحمت كشيديد.
اگه اشتباه نكنم با نصبش يه فايل فلش رو دسكتاپ ظاهر شد!
ميشه درباره نحوه استفاده از اين قفل يه كم توضيح بديد؟

----------


## alimanam

> سلام
> زحمت كشيديد.
> اگه اشتباه نكنم با نصبش يه فايل فلش رو دسكتاپ ظاهر شد!
> ميشه درباره نحوه استفاده از اين قفل يه كم توضيح بديد؟


با عرض سلام 

فایل راهنما رو به صورت مجزا ( روش کار با کنترل ) رو به زودی آپ می کنم .

راستی کسانی که موفق به باز کردن فایل Keygen نشدن من مشکلش رو حل کردم و می تونن دوباره فایل Keygen  رو دانلود کنن .

----------


## alimanam

*دوستانی که دانلود کردن هیچ پیشنهادی انتقادی ندارن !!!*

----------


## pirmard

خوب برای سفارشی کردن اون باید چه کرد ؟ (key gen اختصاصی)

----------


## mohammad_king62

سلام خدمت دوست عزیز و گرامی آقای alimanam
بخاطر تمام زحماتی که می کشی از شما متشکرم 
فقط دو سوال دارم اگر ممکنه راهنمایی کن :
یکی اینکه :قفل قبلی که برای من فرستادی بعد از چند روز 
از کار افتاد یعنی مثل نسخه آزمایشی کار کرد و من اونو روی 
چندتا از برنامه هام گذاشتم که از کار افتادن حالا اگر ممکنه در باره اون 
قفل قبلی یه راهنمایی بکن 
و دوم اینکه برای این قفل جدید هم مثل اون قبلی یک راهنما برای نصب 
واستفاده بگذار 
در ضمن در مورد keygen هم شما گزینه کلید رمز رو گذاشتید این رو از کجا
استخراج میکنید چون من در قسمت خصوصیات کنترل پسورد رو وارد کردم ولی
جواب نداد و قفل باز نشد .
امیدوارم که همیشه تو کارت موفق باشی و دیگران رو از این دانش خود 
بی نصیب نکنی

----------


## alimanam

با عرض سلام خدمت شما دوست عزیز

در جواب سوال اولتون :

من تنها کاری که الان می تونم بکنم یک عذرخواهی است دو فرستادن قفل قبلی بدون محدودیت زمانی به صورت خصوصی به آی دی شماست .

و در مورد سوال دوم :

*من توی پست شماره 7 اعلام کرده بودم که به زودی فایل راهنما رو به صورت جامع تو تاپیک در اختیار دوستان عزیز می گذارم . علی الحیال برای اینکه کارتون هم لنگ نمونه من راهنمایی می کنم که چکار کنی* :


بعد از اینکه قفل رو به فرم خودت اضافه کردی توی قسمت Properties  های قفل در ویژگی Password یک رشته با طول دلخواه خودت وارد می کنی به صورت Default  الان آدرس الکترونیکی من ذکر شده .



** تذکر : دوستان توجه کنن که رمز فعال سازی برنامه توسط همین کلید ( Password ) در Keygen ساخته میشه به این صورت که سریال کاربر توسط مشتری شما به هر روشی که تمایل دارین اعلام میشه ( تلفن - آدرس ایمیل - آدرس وب سایت یا وب لوگ و ... )  با وارد کردن سریال کاربر ( که توسط کاربر به شما اعلام شده ) و وارد کردن Password ی که در هنگام تنظیم قفل خود شما تعیین کردین در قسمت کلید رمز Keygen رمز عبور یا کد فعال سازی ساخته میشه . و با اعلام همین رمز عبور به مشتری اون می تونه از برنامه شما لذت ببره .*

امیدوارم که مثرثمر واقع شده باشه . ان شاء ا...

اگه قفل بدون محدودیت قبلی رو هم خواستین به صورت خصوصی مطرح کنین حتماً در اختیارتون می گذارم .

یا علی

----------


## mohammad_king62

از شما دوست عزیز تشکر می کنم

----------


## arsalansalar

دوست عزیز با تشکر از نرم افزار خوبت.
من کمی تا قسمتی در استفاده از نرم افزار شما گیج شدم.
در مرحله اول کامپوننت و میاری بر روی فرم برنامه و بعد در قسمت password یک رمز می دی.
تا اینجا رو فهمیدم ولی بقیش و نه؟
چند تا سوالم داشتم مثل اینکه نام کاربری از کجا وارد می شود و یا چگونه می شود کاری کرد که بعد از اینکه نام کاربری و رمز عبور وارد شد دیگر قسمت قفل نمایش داده نشود(همان فرم سرمه ای)

----------


## alimanam

> دوست عزیز با تشکر از نرم افزار خوبت.
> من کمی تا قسمتی در استفاده از نرم افزار شما گیج شدم.
> در مرحله اول کامپوننت و میاری بر روی فرم برنامه و بعد در قسمت password یک رمز می دی.
> تا اینجا رو فهمیدم ولی بقیش و نه؟
> چند تا سوالم داشتم مثل اینکه نام کاربری از کجا وارد می شود و یا چگونه می شود کاری کرد که بعد از اینکه نام کاربری و رمز عبور وارد شد دیگر قسمت قفل نمایش داده نشود(همان فرم سرمه ای)


با عرض سلام

دوست عزیز فکر نکنم اونقدر سخت باشه که باهاش مشکلی داشته باشین به هرحال یک بار دیگه توضیح می دم ایی شاالله که .....

ببین اول از همه که باید کنترل رو به فرمی که برنامه ات از اونجا استارت می خوره اضافه کنی این یک

دو

بعد از Properties کنترل در قسمت Password یه کد (رشته - عدد یا هر رشته دلخواهی مثل mypass1388 یا #23%jJ0$j ) وارد کنی فقط یک نکته مهم و اون هم اینه که این Password رو جایی در هارد دیسک ذخیره کنی تا بعداً که مشتری خواست ازت رمز فعال سازی برنامه ات رو بگیره بتونی با استفاده از Keygen اول در قسمت سریال کاربر ( در فرم Keygen  ) سریالی رو که کنترل در هنگام باز شدن برنامه شما در فرم ثبت کنترل میسازه رو از مشتری گرفته و در قسمت سریال کاربر Keygen  وارد کنی بعد در قسمت کلید رمز Keygen همون Password  رو که در تنظیم قفل بهش دادی و گفتم حتماً در جایی ذخیره کنی رو وارد کن و روی دکمه استخراج رمز کلیک کن .

وقتی که رمز عبور یا همون کد فعال سازی برنامه شما در Keygen ساخته شد می تونی با ارتباط با مشتری و دادن رمز عبور به اون برنامه رو فعال کنه . ( یعنی اینکه مشتری با وارد کردن رمز عبوری که شما در اختیارش گذاشتین در قسمت مشخص شده قفل اقدام به فعال سازی اون می کنه )

و در مورد اینکه فرم نمایش داده نشه باید بگم که وقتی برنامه فعال شد دیگه فرم ثبت هم به طبع نمایش داده نمی شه . البته اگه منظورت خود کنترل PS-27  که روی فرم برنامه کشیدی که با False  کردن Visible کنترل دیگه در فرم برنامه شما نمایش داده نمی شه .

فکر نمی کنم دیگه جای سوالی باقی مونده باشه .

----------


## alimanam

با عرض سلام خدمت تمامی دوستان

دوستان عزیزی که کنترل رو دانلود کردن هیچکدوم پیشنهادی برای بهتر شدن کنترل ندارن ! ( صرف دانلود کردن به نظرتون جالبه ؟ ) 

ای کاش یه مقدار هم حس همکاری توی این سایت تقویت میشد .

----------


## parsehvb

با سلام و خسته نباشید خدمت دوست عزیزم
در مورد قفلی که در این تاپیک گذاشتید چند پیشنهاد داشتم
1-اولاً که این روش محافظت از برنامه ابتدائی ترین نوع محافظت است زیرا در یک نرم افزار مهمترین قسمت فایلهای برنامه است نه نحوه اجرا و یا نوع اجرا زیرا در آن صورت هر شاگرد زرنگ تازه به دوران رسیده ای می تونه با یه سرک به فایلها کد اونها رو بدست آورده و اون رو هک کنه .حالا شما بگید با این قفل میشه فایلها رو محافظت کرد و یا اینکه فقط میشه زمان اجرای برنامه رو عقب انداخت تا دیگران با صرف کمی وقت به این مورد هم دست پیدا کنند؟ این فایلی رو که شما به عنوان قفل معرفی نموده اید در برنامه نویسی به نام قفل شناخته نمی شود بلکه به می توان به عنوان یک login متوسط به اون نگاه کرد
2-بهترین راه برای محافظت از یک نرم افزار قفل گذاشتن روی اون هست ولی نه به این واضحی که فایل اصلی یک قفل ساده و ابتدائی مثل این قفلی که شما معرفی نموده اید رو که هر کسی می تونه به کد اون دسترسی پیدا کنه رو رو تو برنامه بگذاریم تا از یک نرم افزار گران قیمت و یا حتی معمولی محافظت کنه، بهتره که کد این قفل تو دل نرم افزار کد کرده تا از دسترس دیگران در امان باشه پس بهتره کد قفلت رو در اختیار دوستانی که نیاز دارند بگذاری تا از اون در یادگیری امنیت نرم افزار استفاده کنند
3-برای محافظت از نرم افزارها بهترین را محافظت از کد های برنامه است نه فایلها زیرا اگر شما کد هاتون قابل دسترسی نباشه حتی بایک کد ساده هم می تونید نمونه این قفل خیلی ساده و ابتدائی رو تو برنامه خودتون طراحی کنید و نحوه اجرای اون رو کنترل کنید و به این ترتیب دیگه هیچ نگرانی از بابت فایلها نخواهید داشت

----------


## mohammad_king62

سلام خدمت دوست خوبم آقای alimanam
در مورد قفل جدید باید بگم من تست کردم عالی بود 
هم گرافیکش وهم کارش امیدوارم در آینده هم بهتر بشه 
ولی یک سوال در مورد قفل قبلی که محبت کردی و برام دوباره فرستادی 
هنگام اجرای برنامه پیام خطای زیر رو میده که تو نسخه آزمایشی اون 
این طور نبود ضمنا اگر لطف کنی keygenقبلی رو بدون محدودیت بگذاری ممنون می شم 
 Invalid operation exception was unhandled
the error is: class not registeredباز هم ازت تشکر می کنم

----------


## alimanam

> با سلام و خسته نباشید خدمت دوست عزیزم
> در مورد قفلی که در این تاپیک گذاشتید چند پیشنهاد داشتم
> 1-اولاً که این روش محافظت از برنامه ابتدائی ترین نوع محافظت است زیرا در یک نرم افزار مهمترین قسمت فایلهای برنامه است نه نحوه اجرا و یا نوع اجرا زیرا در آن صورت هر شاگرد زرنگ تازه به دوران رسیده ای می تونه با یه سرک به فایلها کد اونها رو بدست آورده و اون رو هک کنه .حالا شما بگید با این قفل میشه فایلها رو محافظت کرد و یا اینکه فقط میشه زمان اجرای برنامه رو عقب انداخت تا دیگران با صرف کمی وقت به این مورد هم دست پیدا کنند؟ این فایلی رو که شما به عنوان قفل معرفی نموده اید در برنامه نویسی به نام قفل شناخته نمی شود بلکه به می توان به عنوان یک login متوسط به اون نگاه کرد
> 2-بهترین راه برای محافظت از یک نرم افزار قفل گذاشتن روی اون هست ولی نه به این واضحی که فایل اصلی یک قفل ساده و ابتدائی مثل این قفلی که شما معرفی نموده اید رو که هر کسی می تونه به کد اون دسترسی پیدا کنه رو رو تو برنامه بگذاریم تا از یک نرم افزار گران قیمت و یا حتی معمولی محافظت کنه، بهتره که کد این قفل تو دل نرم افزار کد کرده تا از دسترس دیگران در امان باشه پس بهتره کد قفلت رو در اختیار دوستانی که نیاز دارند بگذاری تا از اون در یادگیری امنیت نرم افزار استفاده کنند
> 3-برای محافظت از نرم افزارها بهترین را محافظت از کد های برنامه است نه فایلها زیرا اگر شما کد هاتون قابل دسترسی نباشه حتی بایک کد ساده هم می تونید نمونه این قفل خیلی ساده و ابتدائی رو تو برنامه خودتون طراحی کنید و نحوه اجرای اون رو کنترل کنید و به این ترتیب دیگه هیچ نگرانی از بابت فایلها نخواهید داشت


با عرض سلام وخسته نباشی خدمت شما دوست عزیز

*دوست من من با قسمت سوم صحبتتون کاملاً موافقم و موارد 1و 2 مخالف به دلایل زیر :*

*در خصوص مورد شماره یک : ( اولاً که این روش محافظت از برنامه ابتدائی ترین نوع محافظت است  )*
میشه بیشتر توضیح بدین که منظور شما از روش چه نوع روشیه ؟
واما دلیل مخالفتم در مورد شماره یک این هستش که دوست من اگه بیشتر تامل می کردین و دقت ! حتماً به این امر پی میبردین که روشی که PS-27 بکار میبره اصلاً به Login شباهت نداره چرا ؟ !!  به این دلیل که در PS-27 فقط یکبار عملیات ثبت کافیه و نیازی نیست همانند Login هر بار که کاربر می خواد از نرم افزار استفاده کنه ازنام کاربری و رمز عبور همیشگی هر Login User استفاده کنه .
*و در مورد* ( هر شاگرد زرنگ تازه به دوران رسیده ای می تونه با یه سرک به فایلها کد اونها رو بدست بیاره ! ) 

دوست من میشه شما به عنوان یک شاگرد زرنگ کد این کنترل رو در همین تاپیک قرار بدی تا من هم بتونم از روشهای بهتری برای محافظت از کدهای این کنترل استفاده کنم . البته این رو هر دانش آموز ابتدایی می دونه که برای Recompile کردن هر کدی نیاز به ابزار - دقت - وقت ! - و از همه مهمتر مسلط بودن در زمینه مهندسی معکوس می باشد و اگه شما و هر سرور گرامی دیگه ایی که می خواد روی این امر وقت بزاره بسم الله ...

در مورد شماره 2 :

دوست من من با کمی از صحبت های شما در این قسمت موافقم اونجایی که می فرمائین ( بهترین راه برای محافظت از یک نرم افزار قفل گذاشتن روی اون هست  ) به این دلیل که همه هم اینو می دونن که بهترین روش ( البته هیچ روشی 100% قابل اطمینان نیست ) همینه یعنی اینکه خود برنامه نویس یا تیم برنامه نویسی اون نرم افزار با کد نویسی و روشهای حرفه ایی و استاندارد  بیان و اون قسمت از کدی که وظیفه قفل کردن برنامه رو به عهده دارن رو اونقدر پیچ در پیچ و ناخوانا کنه که هکر با روشهایی که حتماً خود شما هم اطلاع دارین به دلایل بالا نخواد با صرف وقت و هزینه بیشتر اقدام به باز کردن کدهای اصلی اون قسمت از برنامه بکنه . 

و به این دلیل مخالفم که به صورت عمومی کد اصلی این قفل رو در تاپیک قرار بدم که خود شما دوست عزیز هم حتماً به این امر واقف هستین که با این کارمن عملا کنترل رو بدون محافظ گذاشتم !چون هر شیر پاک خورده ایی می دونه که هر قفلی تا وقتی قابل احترامه که کدش مخفی باشه .

در مورد شماره 3 هم این رو اضافه می کنم که دوست من اکثر کاربران گرامی این سایت مثل من حقیر در Coding و تسلط کافی در این امر با کاستی های زیادی همراهیم پس نباید انتظار داشته باشیم که هر برنامه نویسی بیاد و از اصول حرفه ایی نگهداری از کد استفاده کنه که برنامه اش مجانی نشه ! 

*هر قفل نرم افزاری دارای معایب و مزیت هایی خاص خودش هست و PS-27 هم به طبع خارج از این دایره نیست . اما من همین جا به همه کسانی که کنترل رو در اختیار دارن با قاطعیت اعلام می کنم که درصد اطمینان PS-27 از همهء قفل های رایگان دیگری که تا حالا دیدن یا آشنایی داشتن بیشتره .*

و برای اطلاع بیشتر دوستان این مطلب رو اضافه می کنم که همون طوری که بالا هم اشاره کردم هیچ روشی به صورت 100% نمی تونه از هک نشدن برنامه جلو گیری 
کنه حتی در برنامه نویسی Native مثل زبان C و ++C و ... که هک کردن برنامه های نوشته شده توسط این نوع زبان های برنامه نویسی بسیار مشکل تر می باشه نمی توان این اطمینان صد در صدی رو داشت که برنامه هک نشه که اگه اینطور نبود تا حالا تقریباً 99 % برنامه ها هک نشده بودن . ولی جهت اطلاع دوستان باید اشاره کنم که یک برنامه نویس مجرب تا اونجایی که امکان داره برای هک نشدن برنامه خودش از روشهای متعدد پیچیده و متنوعی برای ناخوانا کردن کدهای اصلی برنامه بهره ببره تا هکر نتونه یا اونقدر خسته بشه که بیخیال باز کردن کد اصلی برنامه شه . 

*کار این قفل فقط اینه که برنامه نویس نیاد و زحمت نوشتن قفل رو بکشه و بیشتر روی کد نوشتن برنامه بپردازه بعد از نوشتن برنامه و استفاده کردن از قفل حتماً حتماً باید برای اینکه کدهای برنامه ( نه کدهای قفل ) لو نره از ابزارهای محافظت از کد ( obfuscate ) تا اونجایی که امکان داره بهره ببره .*

*در پایان از شما دوست عزیز که بر من منت گذاشتین و با طرح پیشنهاد و انتقاد حتماً باعث ارتقای هرچه بیشتر علم و آگاهی خودم و دوستان می شین سپاسگزاری کنم .

یا علی .*

----------


## alimanam

> سلام خدمت دوست خوبم آقای alimanam
> در مورد قفل جدید باید بگم من تست کردم عالی بود 
> هم گرافیکش وهم کارش امیدوارم در آینده هم بهتر بشه 
> ولی یک سوال در مورد قفل قبلی که محبت کردی و برام دوباره فرستادی 
> هنگام اجرای برنامه پیام خطای زیر رو میده که تو نسخه آزمایشی اون 
> این طور نبود ضمنا اگر لطف کنی keygenقبلی رو بدون محدودیت بگذاری ممنون می شم 
>  Invalid operation exception was unhandled
> the error is: class not registeredباز هم ازت تشکر می کنم


با سلام خدمت شما دوست عزیز

در مورد Error آیا در مرحله اضافه کردن کنترل به جعبه ابزار وی بی دات نت رخ می دهد یا در هنگام اضافه کردن به فرم ؟

در مورد  Keygen هم چشم ولی اجازه بده اول مشکل بالا حل بشه بعد بهت کی گن بدم .

یا علی

----------


## alimanam

با عرض سلام به تمامی دوستان

دوستان هیچ پیشنهادی برای بهتر شدن کنترل PS-27  ندارن ؟

من خودم 3 مورد به نظرم اومد 

1- انتخاب روش فعال سازی ( ثبت و اجرا  یا  محدودیت در اجرا  یا  محدودیت زمانی مثلاً 30  روز به انتخاب برنامه نویس )

2- ایجاد یک خصوصیت جدید برای نمایش عکس یا لوگوی برنامه نویس در فرم ثبت نرم افزار 

3- ایجاد چند اسکین برای تنوع در فرم های ثبت نرم افزار

دوستان هم اگه پیشنهاد جدیدی دارن کمک کنن .

اگه همینطور پیش بره حتماً ورژن بعدی رو محدود در دانلود می کنم . ( فقط به دوستانی لینک دانلود می دم که حداقل همکاری که جز دادن پیشنهاد - انتقاد - دادن ایده - و هر چیزی که باعث بهتر شدن کنترل بشه نیست )

یا علی

----------


## sinsin666

سه موردی که به نظر من امد میگم...
1-هر کسی که اینو برای برنامه اش استفاده میکنه باید بتونه الگوریتم را داشته باشه تا بتونه به دلخواه خودش تولید کد شده را تغییر بده...(اگر میشه لطف کنین سورس بزارین)
2- فایل keygen  را دوباره اپلود کنین.
3-این کنترل شما در همه زبانها جواب میده یا فقط در .net

باز هم ممنون از زحمات شما....

----------


## alimanam

با سلام به شما دوست محترم

در مورد سورس فکر می کنم درست نباشه سورس بذارم مگه اینکه محدود به دوستانی که امانت دار و علاقمند به بهتر شدن و کارایی بهتر کنترل داشته باشن .

در مورد گذاشتن Keygen  من همین الان تست کردم ومشکل خاصی مشاهده نکردم اگه مشکلی خاصی مدنظرتونه بفرمائین تا رفعش کنم .

در مورد 3 باید بگم بله فقط برای زبانهای Net . میشه ازش استفاده کرد .

*در کل از این توجه کردین و مثل بقیه دوستانی که فقط واسه دانلود کد میان به این سایت رفتار نکردین کمال تشکر رو دارم .*

----------


## msadgd

با سلام و تشکر از شما دوست عزیز برای کار ارزشمندتون. برای نصب برنامه پیغاکم می ده که  frame work 3.5 لازم داره. حالا سوال من اینه که آیا یوزری که از برنامه من استفاده می کنه هم باید frame work 3.5 داشته باشه؟

----------


## alimanam

> با سلام و تشکر از شما دوست عزیز برای کار ارزشمندتون. برای نصب برنامه پیغاکم می ده که  frame work 3.5 لازم داره. حالا سوال من اینه که آیا یوزری که از برنامه من استفاده می کنه هم باید frame work 3.5 داشته باشه؟


با سلام

بله دوست عزیز من در توضیح تاپیک اولم که کنترل رو معرفی کرده بودمم گفتم که حتماً باید برای برنامه استفاده کننده از PS-27 برنامه نصب بسازین . ( هنگام درست کردن برنامه نصب برنامه خودتون هم حتماً به فایل راهنمایی که در هنگام نصب کردن کنترل PS-27 در دسکتاپ به صورت Shortcut موجوده توجه کنین )

در هنگامی که کار طراحی و ساختن پروژه نصب برنامه تون تموم شد به تنظیمات نصب برنامه نصب رفته و گزینه نصب Framwork 3.5 رو فعال کنین .

یا علی

----------


## msadgd

با تشکر از شما دوست  عزیز در  فایل راهنما که به صورت فلش هست وقتی پروژه setup  رو add می کنیم می نویسه باایمیل تماس بگیرید. خوب از اینجا به بعد چکار باید کرد؟

----------


## alimanam

> با تشکر از شما دوست  عزیز در  فایل راهنما که به صورت فلش هست وقتی پروژه setup  رو add می کنیم می نویسه باایمیل تماس بگیرید. خوب از اینجا به بعد چکار باید کرد؟


با سلام

دوست عزیز در فایل راهنما فقط طریقه اضافه نمودن فایلهای مورد نیاز مثل فایل HSExtract.ocx که حتماً باید به پروژه نصب برنامه شما اضافه بشه اونم در شاخه System32 سیستم مشتری . باقی کارها مثل درست کردن یه setup ساده برای یه برنامه عادیه یعنی وقتی فایل exe رو add می کنی خودش فایلهای مورد نیاز اون فایل exe رو به پروژه setup اضافه می کنه .

یا علی

----------


## shervin_agh67

علی این قفل رو بر اساس شماره سریال هارد ساختی ؟ چون شماره سریال کاربر رو داره از روی شماره سریال هارد من اونم به اشتباه در میاره و کارم نمی کنه :
سریال کاربر : WD-WMAV21757011
کلید رمز : SHERVIN
رمز عبور : HmER+8ZsIlivl6FxjwwiHQ==
ولی کار نمی کنه . 
شماره سریال اصلی هارد من اینه : 
WDC WD3200AAJS-00L7A0[SPACE]WD-WMAV2175701101.03E01
(دقیقا یک فاصله بزرگ 24 تایی وسطشه) . برنامه رفته اون تکه وسط رو انتخاب کرده .
چرا رو CPU ID نمی گذاریش ؟

نکته بعدی :
من اطلاعات نام نرم افزار و شماره تلفن رو در برنامه تغییر میدم ولی زمانی که کامپایل می کنم اطلاعات پیش فرض خودشو نمایش میده.

----------


## sinsin666

دوست عزیز ایا میشه همین sms کنین (نوع قفلشو میگم) یا نه خیلی فرق میکنه...
اگر فرق میکنه لطف کنین در مورد نوشتن قفل sms هم توضیح بدین...
مرسی..

----------


## alimanam

> علی این قفل رو بر اساس شماره سریال هارد ساختی ؟ چون شماره سریال کاربر رو داره از روی شماره سریال هارد من اونم به اشتباه در میاره و کارم نمی کنه :
> سریال کاربر : WD-WMAV21757011
> کلید رمز : SHERVIN
> رمز عبور : HmER+8ZsIlivl6FxjwwiHQ==
> ولی کار نمی کنه . 
> شماره سریال اصلی هارد من اینه : 
> WDC WD3200AAJS-00L7A0[SPACE]WD-WMAV2175701101.03E01
> (دقیقا یک فاصله بزرگ 24 تایی وسطشه) . برنامه رفته اون تکه وسط رو انتخاب کرده .
> چرا رو CPU ID نمی گذاریش ؟
> ...


با سلام  به شما دوست عزیز

آقا شروین ,  بله  PS-27 بر اساس سریال هارد کار می کنه .* و یک نکته آیا شما از هارد ساتا استفاده می کنین ؟
*
و در مورد موارد بالا  :

شروین جان ببین ما فرض رو بر این میگیریم که کنترل سریال هارد شما رو به اشتباه استخراج می کنه ( که احتمالش نزدیک به صفره ) توجه کن ببین : !!!

کنترل جوری طراحی شده که مثلاً یک مشتری شما باهاتون تماس میگیره و با دادن همین مشخصاتی که در بالا ذکر کردین طلب رمز فعال سازی برنامه رو می کنه مثلاً :

میگه که سریال کاربری من :   WD-WMAV21757011     خوب این سریال رو از کجا اورده مگه نه این که از فرم ثبت نرم افزار شما به دست اورده ؟ ( درست یا نادرست بودن سریال رو کاری نداشته باش ) خوب حالا شما دوست عزیز میری و یه نگاهی به کیگن می ندازی و ابتدا با دادن همان پسوردی که در زمان طراحی قفل به خوردش دادی و در ادامه با دادن همان سریالی که مشتری بهت میده رمز فعال سازی رو می سازی و بهش می دی ( می خوام بگم که کنترل بر منطق خودش استواره و همون طوری که گفتم سریال رو نزدیک به صد در صد درست استخراج می کنه حالا هم اگه درست استخراج نکرد مشکلی پیش نمیاد چون با همین سریال نا معتبر اصولش رو پیاده سازی می کنه و کاری به سریال واقعی نداره ) امیدوارم که منظور من رو متوجه شده باشی .

و در مورد اینکه اطلاعات پیش فرض در هنگام اجرا نمایش داده میشه من فکر می کنم اشکال کار از کنترل نباشه چون اگه بود بقیه دوستان هم گزارش داده بودن توصیه من اینه -->> کنترل رو در سیستمی به غیر از سیستم موجود تست کن هم از صحت سریال معتبر مطمئن میشی هم از نمایش اطلاعات فرم در حین طراحی کنترل در وی بی دات نت .


یا علی

----------


## alimanam

> دوست عزیز ایا میشه همین sms کنین (نوع قفلشو میگم) یا نه خیلی فرق میکنه...
> اگر فرق میکنه لطف کنین در مورد نوشتن قفل sms هم توضیح بدین...
> مرسی..


دوست عزیز سلام

بله امکانش هست البته من قصد ندارم اینکار رو انجام بدم به دلایل زیر :

1- برای اینکه در خود فرم ثبت نرم افزار امکان فرستادن یک اس ام اس فراهم باشه نیاز به استفاده از کامپوننت مخصوص این کار می باشد ( چون اگه با کد نویسی بخوام این کار رو بکنم مطمئن نیستم روی تمامی سیستم ها Nokia Suite نصب شده که بتونم از امکانات مودم خود گوشی فرستنده اس ام اس استفاده  کنم .)

2- در کنترل موجود هم شما می توانید با ست کردن یک شماره موبایل و توضیحی که در قسمت مربوطه در اختیار برنامه نویس در کنترل فراهمه به مشتری توضیح بدین که با استفاده از همین شماره به شما یک اس ام اس از هر نوع موبایلی بفرسته ( حاوی سریال کاربری ) و شما هم با انجام مراحل استخراج رمز فعال سازی از کی گن می تونین جواب مشتری رو با فرستادن یک اس ام اس که حاوی رمز فعال سازی می باشه مبادرت بورزین . 

ولی *شاید شاید*  در ورژن بعدی این امکان رو به صورت اختیاری در دسترس برنامه نویس بزارم .

یا علی

----------


## shervin_agh67

یک چیز خیلی مهمی الان به فکرم رسید :
این قفل شماره سریال نرم افزار قبول نمی کنه . یعنی نرم افزار رو می تونی کپی کنی و به هر کسی بدی و اونم زنگ بزنه کد فعال سازی بگیره . و ما هم نمی تونیم بفهمیم که نسخه اصله یا نه . مگر اینکه به ازای هر شخص یه رمز تولید کنیم و توی یک بانک اطلاعاتی با مشخصاتش ثبت کنیم که به نظر عاقلانه نمیاد . نکته بعدی اینکه KEYGEN برنامه رو به یک بانک وصل کنیم هر شماره سریالی که کد فعال سازی گرفت ثبت بشه تا دیگه بهش کد ندیم. (البته برای این کار باید شماره سریال نرم افزار تولید کنیم)
نکته بعدی اینکه ما الان فعال سازیمون با شماره سریال هارد انجام میشه . بیا یک قابلیتی توی قفل قرار بده که برنامه نویس تعیین کنه که فعال سازی بر اساس شماره هارد انجام بشه یا cpu یا ... . برای KEYGEN هم که فرقی نمی کنه این مساله .
یک چیزی هم که ظهر به فکرم رسید اینه که ما داریم از روش رمزنگاری متقارن استفادده می کنیم . فکر نمی کنی هکر خیلی راحت بتونه KEYGEN رو طراحی کنه ؟ واسه همین بهت گفتم از RSA استفاده کنیم .

راستی اون مشکل رو تا حدودی حل کردم . توی لپ تاب پروژه رو کامپایل می کنم و میارم رو سیستمی که کار نمی کرد درست میشه . ولی اگه پروژه رو تو سیستم اصلی کامپایل کنم تو لپ تاب فعال نمیشه . فکر کنم مشکل از VS سیستمه.

----------


## sinsin666

با سلام خدمت شما....
خوب این کامپونت را از کجا میشه گیر اورد (همره help)
ایا باید برای استفاده از این کامپونت به شرکت خاصی مراجعه کرد و این شرکت سرویس امکان 
استفاده از sms  در برنامه ها را به همون بده واین dll را هم از ان شرکت گرفت؟

----------


## alimanam

> یک چیز خیلی مهمی الان به فکرم رسید :
> این قفل شماره سریال نرم افزار قبول نمی کنه . یعنی نرم افزار رو می تونی کپی کنی و به هر کسی بدی و اونم زنگ بزنه کد فعال سازی بگیره . و ما هم نمی تونیم بفهمیم که نسخه اصله یا نه . مگر اینکه به ازای هر شخص یه رمز تولید کنیم و توی یک بانک اطلاعاتی با مشخصاتش ثبت کنیم که به نظر عاقلانه نمیاد . نکته بعدی اینکه KEYGEN برنامه رو به یک بانک وصل کنیم هر شماره سریالی که کد فعال سازی گرفت ثبت بشه تا دیگه بهش کد ندیم. (البته برای این کار باید شماره سریال نرم افزار تولید کنیم)
> نکته بعدی اینکه ما الان فعال سازیمون با شماره سریال هارد انجام میشه . بیا یک قابلیتی توی قفل قرار بده که برنامه نویس تعیین کنه که فعال سازی بر اساس شماره هارد انجام بشه یا cpu یا ... . برای KEYGEN هم که فرقی نمی کنه این مساله .
> یک چیزی هم که ظهر به فکرم رسید اینه که ما داریم از روش رمزنگاری متقارن استفادده می کنیم . فکر نمی کنی هکر خیلی راحت بتونه KEYGEN رو طراحی کنه ؟ واسه همین بهت گفتم از RSA استفاده کنیم .
> 
> راستی اون مشکل رو تا حدودی حل کردم . توی لپ تاب پروژه رو کامپایل می کنم و میارم رو سیستمی که کار نمی کرد درست میشه . ولی اگه پروژه رو تو سیستم اصلی کامپایل کنم تو لپ تاب فعال نمیشه . فکر کنم مشکل از VS سیستمه.


با سلام 

دوست عزیز بله یاید همچین کاری انجام بدی ( ذخیره کردن رمزفعال سازی ) البته برای آینده این مشکل رو من حتماً در خود قفل بر طرف می کنم یعنی اینکه اگه قفل در یک سیستمی اجرا شد بر روی سیستم دیگه اصلاً قابل استفاده نباشه چه برسه به اجرا  !

و در مورد هکر محترم که خیلی راحت بتونه سریال فعال سازی رو به دست بیاره موافق حرفتون نیستم و از این بابت شما مطمئن باش که به هیچ عنوان به راحتی نمیشه این کار رو انجام داد .

البته برای ورژن بعدی کنترل حتماً از یک الگوریتم غیر قابل برگشتی که یکی از دوستان محترم که حق استادی بنده رو دارن استفاده می کنم و از این بابت هم نگرانی وجود نداره .

از انتقادات سازنده شما دوست محترم نیز کمال تشکر را دارم .

یا علی

----------


## alimanam

> با سلام خدمت شما....
> خوب این کامپونت را از کجا میشه گیر اورد (همره help)
> ایا باید برای استفاده از این کامپونت به شرکت خاصی مراجعه کرد و این شرکت سرویس امکان 
> استفاده از sms  در برنامه ها را به همون بده واین dll را هم از ان شرکت گرفت؟


با سلام 

دوست عزیز برای به دست آوردن اطلاعات کافی یا در وب جستجو کن البته توی همین سایت هم می تونی اطلاعات خوب و ارزشمندی در این رابطه بدست بیاری مثل *اینجا* .

----------


## ice007

با سلام
ظاهرا شما سورس رو در اختیار عموم قرار ندادید پس دانلود و نظر دهی بی فایده است چون این کار یک تست رایگان است. اگر هم نمی خواهید سورس کامل را قرار دهید حداقل یک نسخه ساده تر را قرار دهید تا نحوه کار تا حدی مشخص شود و بتوان نظر داد و در صورت نیاز ویرایش کرد
با تشکر

----------


## alimanam

> با سلام
> ظاهرا شما سورس رو در اختیار عموم قرار ندادید پس دانلود و نظر دهی بی فایده است چون این کار یک تست رایگان است. اگر هم نمی خواهید سورس کامل را قرار دهید حداقل یک نسخه ساده تر را قرار دهید تا نحوه کار تا حدی مشخص شود و بتوان نظر داد و در صورت نیاز ویرایش کرد
> با تشکر


با سلام

دوست عزیز فکر نمی کنم گذاردن سورس برای همچین کنترلی کار معقول و درستی باشه دلایلش رو هم حتماً می دونین !

یا علی

----------


## bardia goharbin

در تست قفل قبلی نهایت همکاری با شما را داشتم، سابقه خود را با قفل قبلی خراب کردید و هیچ اطمینانی به قفل جدید شما ندارم چون مطمئن هستم در این قفل هم کارهای غیرمعقول و پنهانی در آن وجود دارد که از چشم استفاده کنندگان پنهان مانده است، به دوستان اکیدا توصیه میکنم این قفل را با وسواس و در نظر گرفتن همه موارد امنیتی استفاده کنند چون این دوستمون با توجه به اینکه زحمت زیادی میکشه ولی اطمینانی به حرفهاش نیست و به همین دلیل سورس را منتشر نمیکند.
من نسخه قبلی قفل ایشان را استفاده کردم و برای 2 مشتری نصب کردم که کار من را به دلیل محدود کردن زمان استفاده از قفل اضافه کرد و مجبور شدم دوباره قفل ایشان را از روی نرم افزارم بردارم و به همین دلیل برای خودم یک قفل بسیار پیچیده تری را طراحی کرده ام و به راحتی از آن استفاده میکنم بدون دردسر. 
به همه دوستان پیشنهاد میکنم که قفل خود را خودتان طراحی کنید که خیالتان از هر بابت از لحاظ امنیت راحت باشد. 
به نظر من ایشان فقط برای تست کردن قفلشان آنرا در اختیار دوستان قرار میدهند و اطمینانی به آن نیست

----------


## alimanam

> در تست قفل قبلی نهایت همکاری با شما را داشتم، سابقه خود را با قفل قبلی خراب کردید و هیچ اطمینانی به قفل جدید شما ندارم چون مطمئن هستم در این قفل هم کارهای غیرمعقول و پنهانی در آن وجود دارد که از چشم استفاده کنندگان پنهان مانده است، به دوستان اکیدا توصیه میکنم این قفل را با وسواس و در نظر گرفتن همه موارد امنیتی استفاده کنند چون این دوستمون با توجه به اینکه زحمت زیادی میکشه ولی اطمینانی به حرفهاش نیست و به همین دلیل سورس را منتشر نمیکند.
> من نسخه قبلی قفل ایشان را استفاده کردم و برای 2 مشتری نصب کردم که کار من را به دلیل محدود کردن زمان استفاده از قفل اضافه کرد و مجبور شدم دوباره قفل ایشان را از روی نرم افزارم بردارم و به همین دلیل برای خودم یک قفل بسیار پیچیده تری را طراحی کرده ام و به راحتی از آن استفاده میکنم بدون دردسر. 
> به همه دوستان پیشنهاد میکنم که قفل خود را خودتان طراحی کنید که خیالتان از هر بابت از لحاظ امنیت راحت باشد. 
> به نظر من ایشان فقط برای تست کردن قفلشان آنرا در اختیار دوستان قرار میدهند و اطمینانی به آن نیست


با سلام 

دوست عزیز بنده نفعی از این کار نمی برم ( تست کردن قفل ) چون اگه بخواد درست عمل کنه با 4-5 بار تست روی پلت فرم های مختلف نحوه عملکردش روش میشه این یک .

دو : نگذاشتن سورس چه ربطی به محتوای کدش داره ؟ ( به نظر شمای برنامه نویس گذاشتن سورس همچین کنترل هایی کار درسته ؟ )

سه : من در ابتدای تاپیک هم به یکی از دوستان که پرسیده بودن واضح و روشن گفتم که این نسخه از کنترل من هیچگونه محدودیتی نه در زمان و نه در اجرا داره . پس خواهشاً با فرضیات خودتون افکار عمومی ( کاربران سایت ) رو منحرف نفرمائین .

البته دوست نداشتم جواب بدم ولی صحیح نیست در همچین سایتی دوستان موضوعیت سایت رو زیر سوال ببرن .

یا علی

----------


## bardia goharbin

> با سلام 
> 
> دو : نگذاشتن سورس چه ربطی به محتوای کدش داره ؟ ( به نظر شمای برنامه نویس گذاشتن سورس همچین کنترل هایی کار درسته ؟ )
> 
> یا علی


منتشر کردن سورس برای برنامه نویسانی مثل شما که در کدهای خود محدودیت ایجاد میکنید و حرفی از آن نمیزنید بسیار لازم است، من کل پستهای شما را خوانده ام و کاملا با منطق فکری شما آشنا هستم. من قصدم منحرف کردن افکار عمومی نیست برادر، فقط قصدم تلنگری به شما و اخطاری به اعضای سایت بود که با رفتار و گفتار بعضی از کاربران مثل شما بیشتر آشنا باشند و دقت کامل را در استفاده از این کنترل مبذول دارند. 

البته دوست نداشتم جواب بدم ولی صحیح نیست در همچین سایتی دوستان کنترلهایی رو ارائه بدهند که در آن کارهای مرموزی انجام شده است و موضوعیت سایت رو زیر سوال ببرن .

یا علی مدد

----------


## scream666_ss

سلام دوست عزیز و گرامی‌

اول تشکر می‌کنم که اینهمه زحمت کشیدید و به صورت رایگان در اختیار همه قرار دادی.

ببینید قبول دارم که خواستن سورس کد یک کار کاملا اشتباه است اما چرا خود شما مشکل را حل نمیکنید؟ تا آنجایی که من میدانم برای بدست آوردن یک کد و ساخت یک قفل چندین روش وجود دارد که عموماّ بهترین روش استفاده از فرمول های پیچیده ریاضی است. اگر شما بتوانید در ورژن بعدی خودتون فرمول یا الگوریتمی را که استفاده می‌کنید به صورت یک ورودی یا یک روند قابل تغییر در بیاورید آن موقع میتوانید که اعلام کنید قفل شما یکی‌ از امنترین قفل‌ها خواهد بود چرا که حتا خود شما هم از الگوریتم آن خبر نخواهید داشت. انجام اینکار کمی‌ پیچیدست اما کاملا امکان پذیر است.

با کامل تشکر

----------


## alimanam

> سلام دوست عزیز و گرامی‌
> 
> اول تشکر می‌کنم که اینهمه زحمت کشیدید و به صورت رایگان در اختیار همه قرار دادی.
> 
> ببینید قبول دارم که خواستن سورس کد یک کار کاملا اشتباه است اما چرا خود شما مشکل را حل نمیکنید؟ تا آنجایی که من میدانم برای بدست آوردن یک کد و ساخت یک قفل چندین روش وجود دارد که عموماّ بهترین روش استفاده از فرمول های پیچیده ریاضی است. اگر شما بتوانید در ورژن بعدی خودتون فرمول یا الگوریتمی را که استفاده می‌کنید به صورت یک ورودی یا یک روند قابل تغییر در بیاورید آن موقع میتوانید که اعلام کنید قفل شما یکی‌ از امنترین قفل‌ها خواهد بود چرا که حتا خود شما هم از الگوریتم آن خبر نخواهید داشت. انجام اینکار کمی‌ پیچیدست اما کاملا امکان پذیر است.
> 
> با کامل تشکر


با عرض سلام به شما دوست عزیز

در مورد ایده شما کاملاً موافقم ولی این رو هم باید توجه داشت که همین موضوع هم دارای نقاط ضعفهایی هست مثلاً  همین قفل کنونی رو در نظر بگیر من برای اینکه منحصر به فرد بودن رمزفعال سازی رو تضمین کنم پسورد رمزنگاری سریال هارد رو در اختیار برنامه نویس گذاشتم تا خودش تصمیم گیری کنه با چه فرمتی باشه . حالا به صفحات گذشته یه نگاه اجمالی بنداز ! چند سوال می بینی که با یه نگاه 20 ثانیه ایی به قفل میشه جوابشون رو داد ؟
این فقط یه مثال بود وووو ...

همین دوست عزیزی که در بالای تاپیک شما تاپیک گذاشتن رو ببین !!! بدون اینکه بدونه گذاشتن سورس همچین کنترل های به خصوصی یعنی اینکه مرگ اون کنترل از من میخواد سورس رو به صورت عمومی بذارم !!! من تا حالا سورس رو فقط به یکی از دوستانم که به جای پدرم هستن و حق استادی برگردم دارن دادم اونم به صورت امانت که نظر بدن و اشکالات کا رو بهم گوشزد کنن . حالا یکی بیاد به این آقا بگه نگذاشتن سورس ربطی به سناریوی شما نداره.

لطفا من و دوستان رو از نظرات سازنده و خوبتون بیشتر بهره مند سازین . مرسی دوست عزیز

یا علی

----------


## scream666_ss

سلام
کاملا حق با شما است قبول دارم. اما میشود یک کاری کرد روشی‌ را که الان دارید استفاده می‌کنید به صورت پیشفرض قرار بدید و بطور همزمان به کاربر امکان تغییر روشرو بدید.
برای تغییر روش نمی‌شه توقع داشت که شما هر الگوریتمی را پردازش و ایجاد کنید چرا که عملا خودش نیاز به یک نوع کمپایلر داره و مرقوم به صرف نیست اما می‌شه یه کار دیگه کرد. می‌شه یک بخشی از الگوریتم را به صورت پردازشی انجام داد. بطور مثال شما یک فرمول ریاضی‌ را بگیرید و آن را پردازش کنید که کار سختی نیست. البته برای اینکار باید ابتدا الگوریتمی که در حال حاضر دارید استفاده می‌کنید را طوری طراحی کنید که قابل تغییر باشد. اما حرکت به این سمت که شما بتوانید الگوریتم را بر عهد کاربر قرار بدهید میتواند شمارا به آنجایی برساند که برنامه خودتان را به عنوان یک برنامه رسمی‌ ثبت کنید و آن را به فروش برسانید.

درضمن یک جایی‌ یکی‌ از دوستان گفته بودند که چون شما از فایل استفاده می‌کنید پس روشتان امن نیست. نمیدانم اگر این راهی‌ است که استفاده می‌کنید میتونید با اعمال یک فرمول کد کردن راحت مشکل را حل کنید. حتا یکی‌ از روشها این است که در آن فایل شماره سریال CPU را کد کرده و ذخیره میکنند که اگر کسی‌ فایل را پیدا کرد و آنرا روی یک کامپیوتر دیگه کپی‌ کرد هم باز سیستم متوجه شود و اجازه این کار را ندهد.

----------


## alimanam

> سلام
> کاملا حق با شما است قبول دارم. اما میشود یک کاری کرد روشی‌ را که الان دارید استفاده می‌کنید به صورت پیشفرض قرار بدید و بطور همزمان به کاربر امکان تغییر روشرو بدید.
> برای تغییر روش نمی‌شه توقع داشت که شما هر الگوریتمی را پردازش و ایجاد کنید چرا که عملا خودش نیاز به یک نوع کمپایلر داره و مرقوم به صرف نیست اما می‌شه یه کار دیگه کرد. می‌شه یک بخشی از الگوریتم را به صورت پردازشی انجام داد. بطور مثال شما یک فرمول ریاضی‌ را بگیرید و آن را پردازش کنید که کار سختی نیست. البته برای اینکار باید ابتدا الگوریتمی که در حال حاضر دارید استفاده می‌کنید را طوری طراحی کنید که قابل تغییر باشد. اما حرکت به این سمت که شما بتوانید الگوریتم را بر عهد کاربر قرار بدهید میتواند شمارا به آنجایی برساند که برنامه خودتان را به عنوان یک برنامه رسمی‌ ثبت کنید و آن را به فروش برسانید.
> 
> درضمن یک جایی‌ یکی‌ از دوستان گفته بودند که چون شما از فایل استفاده می‌کنید پس روشتان امن نیست. نمیدانم اگر این راهی‌ است که استفاده می‌کنید میتونید با اعمال یک فرمول کد کردن راحت مشکل را حل کنید. حتا یکی‌ از روشها این است که در آن فایل شماره سریال CPU را کد کرده و ذخیره میکنند که اگر کسی‌ فایل را پیدا کرد و آنرا روی یک کامپیوتر دیگه کپی‌ کرد هم باز سیستم متوجه شود و اجازه این کار را ندهد.


با سلامی دیگر به شما دوست عزیز

در مورد اینکه از روش تولید رمز پویا برای این کنترل استفاده کنم حتماً حتماً روش وقت می گذارم و بهترین راهکاری رو که از هر لحاظ ایمن - راحت و قابل اعتماد باشه رو انتخاب می کنم .

این خیلی خوبه که دوستی مانند شما وقت می زاری و ایده های قشنگت رو برای بچه برنامه نویسی مثل من بازگو میکنی . مرسی

و در مورد اینکه کنترل رو تجاری کنم باید عرض کنم که از ابتدا نه قصد همچین کاری رو داشتم و نه خواهم داشت من حرفه ی آکادمیکم عمرانه و خدا رو شکر نیاز مادی هم تدارم البته این خوبه ولی من قصد این کار رو ندارم . مرسی از نظراتون

و در مورد اینکه از سریال cpu  استفاده کنم باید عرض کنم که تا جایی که من اطلاع دارم سریال هارد به مراتب ایمن تره به این دلیل که به هیچ عنوان نمیشه سریال هارد دیسک رو با روشهای نرم افزاری تغییر داد در صورتی که با بعضی نرم افزارها اینکار رو میشه با سریال cpu  انجام داد .

و در مورد استفاده از فایل من منظور شما رو نگرفتم چون من از فایلی استفاده نکردم ! سریال فعال سازی در رجیستر ویندوز ثبت میشه و اگه کنترل رو هم کپی کنن نمیشه از نرم افزار استفاده کنن چون سریال هارد رو چک می کنه و اگه ببینه رمز فعال سازی برنامه بر اساس password ی که برنامه نویس در حین ست کردن قفل برای تولید رمز در رجیستری موجود نیست اجازه استفاده از نرم افزار شما رو به کاربر غیرمجاز نمی ده .

در کل از شما دوست عزیز که منت نهادین و راهنمایی کردین صمیمانه قدردانی می کنم .
اگه باز سوال یا پیشنهادی داشتین خیلی خوشحال میشم که بر من منت بزارین .

یا علی

----------


## ice007

یه سوال؟
اگر تو سورس برنامت یک شاه کلید (به قول دزدا) گذاشته باشی چی؟  :گریه: یعنی یک رمزی که همه برنامه ها باهاش باز بشن چی؟ یا هر چیز دیگه ای شبیه این.اگه من یک قفلی می ساخم که یه عده بدون بررسی داخلش ازش استفاده کنن حتما اینکارو می کردم. :لبخند گشاده!:  :لبخند گشاده!: 
بعد کی گفته گذاشتن سورس یعنی مرگ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :خیلی عصبانی: 
هر کسی میتونه بسته به قدرتش و کار ساده ای هم هست هزار جاشو عوش کنه. من این حرفارو به خاطر اینکه شما سورسو قرار بدین نمیزنم، اینارو میگم تا عده ای بیشتر فکر کنند  :متفکر: همین. 
بدرود

----------


## mortezamhd

سلام
من که خیلی حال کردم مرسی ولی keygen تو کامپم اجرا نمیشه ؟؟ چرا ؟؟ هیچ اروری هم نمیده :ناراحت:

----------


## reza1944

امنيت قفل 1 از 10

به راحتي قفل شكسته ميشه تازه استفاده از dll در كنار برنامه باعث اين ميشه كه كركر دستور برنامه شما رو به راحتي عوض كنه و قفل برنامه رو كه از dll استقاده ميكنه از كار بيندازه. آخر هر برنامه اين است كه وارد رم ميشود و به احتمال 95 درست قفل شكسته ميشود!
موفق باشيد

----------


## parsehvb

دوست عزیزم سلام
من جوابتون رو خوندم و احساس کردم که ناراحت شده اید امیدوارم که از ابراز عقیده من ناراحت نشده باشی. من اصلاً قصد ناراحتی شمار رو نداشتم و از اینکه گفتم این یک قفل ابتدائی هستش منظورم این بود که براحتی می توان این قفل رو از کار انداخته و حتی به  کد‌های اون دسترسی پیدا کرد و این کار رو خودم اول انجام داده و بعد عقیده ام  رو گفتم و باید در این زمینه بگم که سورس برنامه ات بد نبود فقط چند ایراد به نظر من داشت اول اینکه باید فایلهای برنامه ات رو با هم ادغام کرده و یک فایل exe که کد های اون هم خود کدینگ شده باشه تولید کنی و اگه WindowsService هم باشه که بهتره و بعد هم برای دریافت داده  ها و کدینگ اونها باید یه کم بیشتر فکر کنی تا محافظت توبرنامه ات یک امر جدی محسوب بشه این برنامه الان مثل یک چیزی می مونه که یک بچه به خیال خودش داره از مامانش قایم می‌کنه و فکر می کنه هیچ کس تو دنیا نمی تونه اون رو پیدا کنه در حالی که همه از اون خبر دارند باز هم از اینکه ناراحتتون کردم عذر می خواهم

----------


## alimanam

با سلام به تمامی دوستان 

دوست عزیز ( parsehvb ) از راهنمایی و نقدی که به کنترل من داشتین ممنون و خوشحال که مثل بقیه دوستان حداقل بی تفاوت نیستین ( تنها کار سختی که انجام میدن دانلود کد و سورسه تا چیز دیگه ! )

من تا جایی که می تونستم ( بلد بودم ) امنیت رو در این کنترل به کار بردم . 
از این که شما به سورس کنترل دست پیدا کردین حقیقتش یکم کنجکاو شدم که به صورت خصوصی سورس رو واسم بفرستین و نام نرم افزاری که باهاش به سورس رسیدین رو بهم بگین تا من هم بیشتر مواظبت کنم .

در مورد اینکه به صورت Windows Service عمل کنه ! میشه توضیح بدین منطقش برچه چیزی استواره ؟ ( یعنی اینکه اگه به صورت ویندوز سرویس عمل کنه چرا بهتره )

از اینکه بدبرداشت کردین ( ازاینکه من از انتقاد شما ناراحت شده بودم )  باید عرض کنم دوست من , این رو هر کسی می دونه که هرچقدر هم آدم سعی کنه که کدی بنوبسه که بی عیب و نقص باشه بازم یکی هست که بهترش رو بنویسه و یک سروگردن ازش بهتر باشه , من خودم به شخصه که جای خود دارم .

از اینکه محبت کردین و وقت گذاشتین ممنونم . فقط اگه واستون امکان داره سورس رو به صورتی که در بالا هم اشاره کردم به صورت خصوصی واسم بفرستین . مرسی

یا علی

----------


## alimanam

> امنيت قفل 1 از 10
> 
> به راحتي قفل شكسته ميشه تازه استفاده از dll در كنار برنامه باعث اين ميشه كه كركر دستور برنامه شما رو به راحتي عوض كنه و قفل برنامه رو كه از dll استقاده ميكنه از كار بيندازه. آخر هر برنامه اين است كه وارد رم ميشود و به احتمال 95 درست قفل شكسته ميشود!
> موفق باشيد


باسلام به شما دوست عزیز

دوست عزیز از اینکه توجه کردین و نظرت کارشناسی دادین مرسی . در مورد اینکه از dll استفاده کردم این بود که ناچاراً به خاطر کنترل بودن PS-27 خروجی یه DLL میشه . و در مورد اینکه کرکر می تونه دستور برنامه رو عوض کنه امکان داره بیشتر توضیح بدین ؟ من در همین تاپیک هم گفتم که برنامه نویسی محترمی که داره از این کنترل استفاده می کنه حتماً خودش برای لو نرفتن کدهای برنامه اش تدابیر امنیتی رو در نظر بگیره و کنترل کاری در مورد لو نرفتن دستورات برنامه نویس نمی تونه انجام بده .

از اینکه محبت کردین و راهنمایی کردین سپاسگزارم فقط محبت کنین و بیشتر من و دوستان رو در این زمینه ( امنیت ) راهنمایی کنین .

یا علی

----------


## alimanam

> سلام
> من که خیلی حال کردم مرسی ولی keygen تو کامپم اجرا نمیشه ؟؟ چرا ؟؟ هیچ اروری هم نمیده


با سلام

دوست عزیز من همین الان هم تست کردم Keygen  مشکلی نداشت !
از دوستان کسی هست که مشکل مشابهی در این مورد داره ؟

----------


## mortezamhd

دوست عزیز من توی یک سیستم دیگه هم که سیستم عاملش ویستاست امتحان کردم ولی بازهم باز نشد . شما در ویستا تست کردید ؟

----------


## alimanam

با سلام

دوست عزیز بله تست کردم مشکل خاصی نداشت .

----------


## parsehvb

اولاً یه خسته نباشید به شما باید بگم البتهیه کم دیره ولی ...
دوست عزیز از ارسال سورس برات معذورم چون خودم زیاد با این کار موافق نیستم و علت اینکه این کار رو کردم فقط برای این بود که ببینم امنیت قفل شما چقدر است و اون رو اصلاً ذخیره نکردم که بخوام برای کسی بفرستم ولی نام نرم افزارها رو برات می فرستم اگه خود برنامه ها و یا ک**ر**ک**شون رو پیدا نکردی بگو تا کمکت کنم 
در باره سوالت هم باید بگم برای نرم افزارهای امنیتی بهترین راه مخفی ماندن از دید کاربران بلانسبت فضول است و برای این کار چند راه وجود داره که 2 تاش رو تا به حال برات گفتم یکی مخفی کردن قفل برنامه در دل برنامه با هش یا هر روش امنیتی یا کدینگ دیگه و یکی دیگه هم استفاده از WindowsService است که در این راه هم کاربر بدون اینکه از جای قفل و خود قفل خبر داشته باشه باید اون رو راضی کنه و کد معتبر بهش بده و ضمناً نمی تونه بدون اجازه قفل اون رو ببنده و ضمناً از قرار دادن فایلهای قفلت در پوشه برنامه جلوگیری کن بهتره و سعی کن که بعد از اجرا توسط راهی برنامه مورد نظر رو به اون معرفی کنی یا لااقل یکی از فایلهائی رو که زیاد مهم نیست و آدرس فایلهای برنامه مورد نظر رو به فایلهای اصلی قفل که در جائی پنهان است به صورت کدینگ بفرسته و این رو میشه یک راه کامل و تقریباً بدون نقص گفت نه روش فعلی ، البته هیچ راهی رو نمیشه صدر در صد کامل گفت که درسته 
امیدوارم که سرت رو درد نیاورده باشم این هم نام برنامه ها
9Rays.Spices‎.Net
Cracker_s_Kit_2.0
ems source rescuer
salamander ‎.Net decompiler 1.0.6
semi vb decompiler
Decompiler NET 2.0
ChmDecompiler v3.20 build.525
de_decompiler_lite
DeDe
Dis# net decompiler 3.11
DJ Java Decompiler 3.10.10.93
EMS Source Rescuer
Resource Hacker v3.4
VB.Decompiler.Pro
VBReFormer 2007 Professional v5.0
VBto Converter v2.28
DotNET.Reflector.v2.01.04
Instant.VB.Build.09.09.Cracked
Multilizer.2007.Enterprise.v7.1.6.718.Incl.Keymake  r-CORE
Reactor-3.8.0.0
reflector
VB.Decompiler.Pro.v5.0.WORKING.Incl.KeyMaker
اینها چند نمونه معروف برای این کار هستش که پیدا کردنشون هم زیاد سخت نیست البته برنامه های حرفه ای تر و مسلماً کمیابتر هم هست که از نام بردنشون معذورم امیدوارم من رو بخشیده باشی

----------


## alimanam

با عرض سلام وخسته نباشید به شما دوست عزیز ( parsehvb )

دوست خوبم , در ابتدا از اینکه وقت میزاری و شرمنده می کنی تشکر خالصانه دارم .

من با 3 تا از این ابزارهایی که معرفی کردین کار کردم (Spices‎‎‎.Net Decompiler و Reflector Update 2009 و Dis# .Net Decompiler Ver 3.1.4) ولی به هیچ عنوان با این برنامه هایی که فرمودین ( البته من فقط با همین 3 تا تست کردم ) نمی شد به سورس اصلی کنترل دسترسی پیدا کرد .

اگه شما می تونین با نرم افزارهای خاصی این کار رو بکنین که تا حالا نگفتین من خوشحال میشم به صورت خصوصی معرفی بفرمائین تا بیشتر باهاشون آشنایی پیدا کنم . ممنونم .

----------


## parsehvb

دوست عزیز دیدن برای سورس برنامه ها همون سه تا هم کافی است فقط یه کم دقت در استفاده از برنامه ها رو لازم داره این برنامه ها هر کدوم توسط یه شرکت معتبر تهیه شده و مسلماً بدون نتیجه نخواهد بود منتها برای اینکه در این راه به منظورتون برسید باید کمی تلاش برای  یادگیری هک (دی کد) انجام بدید .ضمناً باید بگم که این برنامه ها رو شما باید به صورت ترکیبی به کار ببرید تا نتیجه مطلوب را بدست بیاورید.
 از دوستان عزیز این تالار هم معذرت می خواهم مثل اینکه موضوع تاپیک و حتی تالار داره فراموش میشه

----------


## xxmohammad

> با سلام
> 
> دوست عزیز فکر نمی کنم گذاردن سورس برای همچین کنترلی کار معقول و درستی باشه دلایلش رو هم حتماً می دونین !
> 
> یا علی


من كل تاپيك شما را دنبال مي كنم . ولي جايي نديدم در مورد اين عبارتتون توضيح داده باشيد . مگه اينجا اهداف آموزشي دنبال نميشه ؟
يك سؤال : نرم افزار رايگان هست يا نه ؟
دو حالت پيش رو داريم : بله - خوب در چنين سايتي نرم افزار رايگان بايد با سورس ارائه شود . خود دوستان برنامه نويس مي دانند كه نبايد در مورد چنين نرم افزار هايي بدون انجام اختصاصي سازي دست به استفاده تجاري بزنند چون از لحاظ امنيتي مشكل ساز مي شه . 
شما اگه نمي توني خودتو راضي كني كه سورس در اختيار همه قرار بدي لطفا نرم افزار خودتو اينجوري آزمايش نكن.
خير - پس در اين صورت لطفا از اين سايت براي تبليغ محصول خودت استفاده نكن . همه ما كه اينجا مراجعه مي كنيم ، بيرون داريم كار مي كنيم و مراجعمون به اينجا فراگيريه . اگه كسي دنبال هلو برو تو گلو (نرم افزار شما بدون سورس) هست بهتره جاهاي ديگه سر بزنه . به نظر من ارزش اين سايت بيشتر از اينه .
اگه همه تاپيك نويس ها مثل شما رفتار مي كردند ديگه تو اين سايت مطلبي براي يادگيري وجود نداشت .

با تشكر
پيشنهاد مي كنم از اين به بعد دلمون رو بزرگتر كنيم تا بتونيم سورس نرم افزارمون رو (اگه حق تاليف نداره) در اختيار بقيه بزاريم .

----------


## mortezagt

> با عرض سلام به تمامی دوستان
> 
> دوستان هیچ پیشنهادی برای بهتر شدن کنترل PS-27 ندارن ؟
> 
> من خودم 3 مورد به نظرم اومد 
> 
> 1- انتخاب روش فعال سازی ( ثبت و اجرا یا محدودیت در اجرا یا محدودیت زمانی مثلاً 30 روز به انتخاب برنامه نویس )
> 
> 2- ایجاد یک خصوصیت جدید برای نمایش عکس یا لوگوی برنامه نویس در فرم ثبت نرم افزار 
> ...


سلام و خسته نباشید
پیشنهاداتت برای بهتر کردن این قفل خوبه ولی منم یه پیشنهاد دارم :

زمانی که برنامه رو به مشتری تحویل دادیم برای دریافت کد فعال سازی بتونه از طریق یک وب سایت اونو بدست بیاره ( کیجان برنامه روی سایت گذاشته بشه ) برای اینکه این احتمال وجود داره که تلفن و یا ایمیل شما بدلایلی قط و یا هک شود طوری که مشتری برای دریافت کد از شما عاجز شود و ارزش این نرم افزار رو زیر سوال ببره .
خوب اگه فکر می کنی پیشنهادم خوب نیست سعی میکنم خوبترش کنم

----------


## alimanam

> من كل تاپيك شما را دنبال مي كنم . ولي جايي نديدم در مورد اين عبارتتون توضيح داده باشيد . مگه اينجا اهداف آموزشي دنبال نميشه ؟
> يك سؤال : نرم افزار رايگان هست يا نه ؟


با سلام
 فکر می کنم که شما اولین کسی بوده باشین که این سوال که کنترل مجانی باشه یا نه پرسیده باشین ! به این دلیل که در ابتدای تاپیک فکر می کنم گفته بودم که رایگانه .

و در مورد این که توضیح بدم چرا نمیشه سورس رو بزارم فکر می کنم هر کسی این مطلب رو میدونه که یکی از بهترین روش ها برای هک نشدن کنترل این موضوع هستش که سورسش لو نره . حالا شما این مطلب رو نمی دونی و باهاش مشکل دارین من کاری نمی تونم انجام بدم مگه این که بهتون پیشنهاد بدم یکم در این مورد ( امنیت نرم افزار ) بیشتر تحقیق کنین .

و در مورد این که من دارم تبلیغ می کنم ! فکر می کنم جواب ندم بهتره چون تاپیک شبیه چت روم  میشه . قضاوت با دوستان .

و در مورد این که کنترل رو مجانی تست می کنم من فکر نمی کنم بابت اعلام تست این که کنترل درست کار می کنه یا نه کسی رو مجبور کرده باشم این حداقل تشکر و قدردانی از منه که نتیجه چندین ساعت کار خودم رو بدون کوچکترین چشم داشتی به دوستان خوب و مشتاقم هدیه میکنم . من در تاپیک گفتم که هر کس دوست داره اطلاعاتی در مورد سورس برنامه بدونه راهنمائی می کنم و تا جایی که خودش دوست داره کمکش می کنم .

ولی از گذاشتن سورس همچین کنترلی که دوستان لطف کردن و بعضی ها الان دارن استفاده می کنن به نظرم این بزرگترین خیانت می تونه باشه که کنترل رو با گذاشتن سورس تضعیف کنم .

امیدوارم که این رو یاد یگیریم که زود به کسی تهمت نزنیم .

از مدیر بخش هم معذرت می خوام که مجبور شدم این پست رو بزنم و جواب بدم چون باید زده میشد تا مثل این دوستمون نگه من کل تاپیک رو مطالعه کردم و توضیحی نیافتم پس به من حقیر حق بدین که در حد چند خط جوابی بدم تا دوستانی که این تاپیک رو دنبال می کنن این سوتفاهم واسشون پیش نیاد .

یا علی

----------


## alimanam

> سلام و خسته نباشید
> پیشنهاداتت برای بهتر کردن این قفل خوبه ولی منم یه پیشنهاد دارم :
> 
> زمانی که برنامه رو به مشتری تحویل دادیم برای دریافت کد فعال سازی بتونه از طریق یک وب سایت اونو بدست بیاره ( کیجان برنامه روی سایت گذاشته بشه ) برای اینکه این احتمال وجود داره که تلفن و یا ایمیل شما بدلایلی قط و یا هک شود طوری که مشتری برای دریافت کد از شما عاجز شود و ارزش این نرم افزار رو زیر سوال ببره .
> خوب اگه فکر می کنی پیشنهادم خوب نیست سعی میکنم خوبترش کنم


با سلام

دوست من این پیشنهاد رو یه بار دیگه از ابتدا بخون ! ( شماره تلفن و ایمیل من ! )
اگه منظورت شماره تلفن و آدرس میل خودته و این که کی جن رو بر روی وب سایت طراحی کنم که پیشنهاد خوبیه ولی به نظرم یکم کار اضافی هستش چون هم سایت بالاخره باید یه طراح مدیر و ساز و برگی میخواد که برای مشتری شما خوشایند نباشه که ساپورتی رو از سایتی که متعلق به کسی دیگه ایی هست رو داشته باشه . البته میشه کارایی کرد که این مشکل هم رفع بشه .

درمجموع از شما که پیشنهاد دادین صمیمانه تشکر می کنم حتماً اگه عملی باشه از نظرم فراموش نمیشه . یا علی

----------


## mortezagt

> با سلام
> 
> دوست من این پیشنهاد رو یه بار دیگه از ابتدا بخون ! ( شماره تلفن و ایمیل من ! )
> اگه منظورت شماره تلفن و آدرس میل خودته و این که کی جن رو بر روی وب سایت طراحی کنم که پیشنهاد خوبیه ولی به نظرم یکم کار اضافی هستش چون هم سایت بالاخره باید یه طراح مدیر و ساز و برگی میخواد که برای مشتری شما خوشایند نباشه که ساپورتی رو از سایتی که متعلق به کسی دیگه ایی هست رو داشته باشه . البته میشه کارایی کرد که این مشکل هم رفع بشه .
> 
> درمجموع از شما که پیشنهاد دادین صمیمانه تشکر می کنم حتماً اگه عملی باشه از نظرم فراموش نمیشه . یا علی


سلام 
فرمایشات شما درسته من منظورمو واضح نگفتم حالا واضحتر میگم
اگر که قراره شما یه نرم افزار رو وارد بازار کنیم اولین چیزی که برای مشتری اهمیت داره کارایی نرم افزار و پشتیبانی از نرم افزار است.
پس پیشنهاد من اینه که :
1- برای ارائه خدمات پشتیبانی میشه با کمترین هزینه (30.000) تومان یه دامنه رو ثبت کرد 
و این دامنه رو نمیخواد زیاد به طراحی و کیفیت و ظاهر سازیش دقت کرد چون برای مشتری آموزش طریقه استفاده یا فعال سازی و غیره که فقط در مورد نرم افزار خریداری شده است مهمه، ماباقی براش فرقی نداره.
2- یه مثال براتون میزنم در مورد یه نرم افزار که یه دیکشنری به نام آریا است. زمانی که روی سیستم نصب میشه یه کد ماشین به کاربرش میده که بر اساس اون کد شماره کد فعال سازی رو میتونیم بدست بیاریم. حالا دقت کن........ برای دریافت کد فعال سازی در خود نرم افزار قسمتی وجود داره که میشه با وارد کردن سریال نامبر نرم افزار و کد ماشین و در نهایت وصل شدن به اینترنت به صورت اتوماتیک و بدون باز شدن هیچ پنجره ای برای کاربر کد فعال سازی رو نشون بده که البته برای دریافت کد فعال سازی میتونیم مستقیما به سایتش مراجعه کنیم و با وارد کردن اطلاعات ، کد مورد نظرمون رو بگیریم و نرم افزار رو راه اندازی کنیم.
من آدرس سایتشو برات میزارم اگه یه سری بهش بزنی  بهتر متوجه منظور من میشی.
www.aryatranslator.com
موفق باشی.

----------


## xxmohammad

> با سلام
>  فکر می کنم که شما اولین کسی بوده باشین که این سوال که کنترل مجانی باشه یا نه پرسیده باشین ! به این دلیل که در ابتدای تاپیک فکر می کنم گفته بودم که رایگانه .
> 
> و در مورد این که توضیح بدم چرا نمیشه سورس رو بزارم فکر می کنم هر کسی این مطلب رو میدونه که یکی از بهترین روش ها برای هک نشدن کنترل این موضوع هستش که سورسش لو نره . حالا شما این مطلب رو نمی دونی و باهاش مشکل دارین من کاری نمی تونم انجام بدم مگه این که بهتون پیشنهاد بدم یکم در این مورد ( امنیت نرم افزار ) بیشتر تحقیق کنین .
> 
> و در مورد این که من دارم تبلیغ می کنم ! فکر می کنم جواب ندم بهتره چون تاپیک شبیه چت روم  میشه . قضاوت با دوستان .
> 
> و در مورد این که کنترل رو مجانی تست می کنم من فکر نمی کنم بابت اعلام تست این که کنترل درست کار می کنه یا نه کسی رو مجبور کرده باشم این حداقل تشکر و قدردانی از منه که نتیجه چندین ساعت کار خودم رو بدون کوچکترین چشم داشتی به دوستان خوب و مشتاقم هدیه میکنم . من در تاپیک گفتم که هر کس دوست داره اطلاعاتی در مورد سورس برنامه بدونه راهنمائی می کنم و تا جایی که خودش دوست داره کمکش می کنم .
> 
> ...


متوجه منظورم نشدي ؟
اگه سورسو بزاري بقيه بهبودش ميدن بعد استفاده مي كنن . 
من كلا با انسانهايي كه دنبال هلو بيا برو تو گلو هستند موافق نيستم .
شما با گذاشتن سورس خيانت نكرده ايد هيچ ،‌ به كساني كه مي خواهند ياد بگيرند يا استفاده كنند كمك بزرگي كرده ايد . 
بابت اينكه سورس لو بره امنيت بياد پايين هم نگران نباشيد . كساني كه دنبال كشف سورس نرم افزار شما باشند 
با صرف يكروز از وقتشان به آن دست پيدا مي كنند . البته دوستان قبلا به اين نكته اشاره كرده اند .
به هر حال به نظر من قرار دادن يا ندادن سورس رو بزاريم به نظر سنجي و از كاربران قفل شما بپرسيم كه گذاشتن سورس خيانت به آنهاست يا نه .
بنابراين دوستان در تاپيك اگه محبت كنن و نظر خودشونو بگن ممنون مي شم .

يا علي

----------


## alimanam

با سلام

دوست عزیز از این که کاربران عادی  ( از مبتدی  ها بگیر تا سطح زیر حرفه ایی ها )  بتونن به *کل سورس* قفل برسن اونم با صرف 1 روز باهاتون موافق نیستم ( البته شاید اشتباه فکر می کنم ) .
من بارها گفتم دوستانی که دوست دارن وقت بزارن و سورس کنترل رو واسم میل کنن یا بوسیله پیام خصوصی واسم بفرستن .

در مورد نظرسنجی هم باهاتون کاملاً موافقم کاملاً حرفتون منطقی هستش که کاربران کنترل خودشون تصمیم بگیرن که سورس رو بزارم یا نه ( البته نمی دونم اجازه این کار رو مدیر محترم بخش به ما میدن یا نه ! ( به دلیل اینکه تعداد پست ها ممکنه زیاد بشه که بار فنی واسه کاربران دیگه نداره ) و علی ماشاا.. کاربر ماجراجو و کنجکاو داریم که حتی هم اگه کنترل رو دانلود نکردن باز دوست دارن سورس رو یه نگاهی بندازن که حق طبیعی اونها هم هست ) *در کل ریش و قیچی دست خود دوستان .*

یا علی

----------


## behnamjafarzadeh

سلام 
خیلی  ممنون از این برنامه
شما برنامه را در سه قسمت به اضافه کی جن   فرستادید ما باید این سه قسمت رو باهم merge کنیم بعد اجرا بشه ؟
من نمی تونم این برنامه رو اجرا کنم 
لطفا توضیح بدید

----------


## behnamjafarzadeh

سلام دوست عزیز
در روش قفل نرم افزاری شما ، بعد از رمز گذاری شما یکه نسخه از رمز رو در یک فایل در سیستم کاربر دارید و کاربر هم شماره سریال را به شما بده و تا همان رمز را دوباره تولید کنید و با هم مقایسه کنید  اگر درست بود پس نرم افزار فعال میشه درسته؟
می خواستم بدونم رمز در یک فایل در سیستم کاربر ذخیره می شه؟
آگه می شه به چه صورت در سیستم کاربر ذخیره می کنید که قابل دستیابی به راحتی نباشه می تونید توضیح بدید ؟

----------


## alimanam

با سلام

دوست عزیز رمزعبور (رمز فعال سازی برنامه ) در رجیستری ثبت میشه . یا علی

----------


## hamid.shekasteh

با سلام جناب alimanam
می خواستم در مورد نحوه یObfuscate  کردن کدهاتون و نرم افزاری که برای این کار استفاده کردید توضیح بدین.
علت این سوال من اینه که با برنامه Dotfuscator وقتی که Obfuscate را انجام می دهیم فقط متدها و متغیر رها را تغییر نام معمولی می دهد(مثلا از GetUnique  به a).اما در برنامه شما کدObfuscation قوی تری داشت و کاراکتر ها خوانا نبودند.
ممنون می شم اگه توضیح بدین.

پیشنهاد: به نظر شما بهتر نیست که پس از تایید شدن کد به جز ثبت در رجیستری در مکان های دیگری هم اطلاعات را ثبت کنیم (اگر این اطلاعات چندین نوع باشند بهتر است) مثلا: ثبت در یک فایل متنی یا یک فایل xml   یا تغییر پیکسل های یک عکس که شما آن را کنترل میکنید.چون نرم افزار هایی برای ردیابی تغییرات رجیستری وجود دارد و اگر این تغییر پیدا شود کل زحمت شما به هدر رفته است.

در ضمن معمولا کد فعال سازی یا بصورت تلفنی گویا یا به صورت اینترنتی داده می شود،اگر از تلفن استفاده کنیم باید یا با اعداد یا با اعداد در کنار حروف لاتین کار کنیم و کاراکتر های دیگه کارو مشکل می کنه.نظرتون در رابطه با عددی  کردن مقادیر چیست؟(البته قبول دارم که امنیت پایین میاد ولی مشتری ها راحتند)

----------


## koorosh4

سلام . میخواستم بپرسم سورس قفل نرم افزاری توی وی بی دات نت . که از فایل dll  استفاده کنه و مدت دار باشه که تا مثلا 20 روز دیگه پاک بشه . ضمنا رمزشم کد شده باشه مثلا یا کد اسکی رمز اصلی رو نشون بده یا حروف کد شده رو . تا اینکه کسی نفهمه پسورد اصلی چیه .
دمتون گرم

----------


## koorosh4

چطور میشه یه قفل حرفه ای برای برنامه بانک اطلاعاتیمون بذاریم در می بی دات نت . البته قفل در خود بانک ذخیره نشه بلکه در یه فایل dll یا چیز دیگه ذخیره بشه

----------


## bashiry

> چطور میشه یه قفل حرفه ای برای برنامه بانک اطلاعاتیمون بذاریم در می بی دات نت . البته قفل در خود بانک ذخیره نشه بلکه در یه فایل dll یا چیز دیگه ذخیره بشه


نوشتن قفل خيلي سادست
شما يه تابع مينويسين براي گرفتن سريال سخت افزاري سيستم و دو تا روتين انكريپت و دكريپت.

اطلاعات سيستمي كه ثبت شده رو هم ميتوني توي رجيستزي، فايل، بانك و ... بريزي

حالا ديگه ميرسه به امنيتش كه ميتوني از thread هاي مختلف براي چك قفل استفاده كني. كد هاتون Obfuscate كني.
برنامه خروجيتو با يه پروتكتور خوب هم محافظت كن

----------


## Nima NT

> حالا ديگه ميرسه به امنيتش كه ميتوني از thread هاي مختلف براي چك قفل استفاده كني. كد هاتون Obfuscate كني.
> برنامه خروجيتو با يه پروتكتور خوب هم محافظت كن


روشهايي كه عنوان كرديد ، زياد نميتونن جلوي يه كراكر رو بگيرن ، بهتره دنبال روشهاي ابتكاري باشيد و كمتر سراغ پروتكتورهاي تجاري بريد.

----------


## bashiry

مواردي كه گفتم براي شروع كار بود
ولي ميشه توي برنامه نويسي موارد زيادي دستي بهش اعمال كرد كه كركش سخت تر بشه.

در كل قفلي كه دوستمون گذاشتن هر جقدر هم امن باشه چون كه به صورت دي ال ال هستش و به برنامه اصلي متصل هست كركش  ساده تر از اينه كه توي برنامه  از چك هاي مختلف و مخفي استفاده  بشه.

در كل تجربه ميگه هيج وقت نميشه يك قفل 100 درصد امن ساخت !!!

----------


## alimanam

> با سلام جناب alimanam
> می خواستم در مورد نحوه یObfuscate کردن کدهاتون و نرم افزاری که برای این کار استفاده کردید توضیح بدین.
> علت این سوال من اینه که با برنامه Dotfuscator وقتی که Obfuscate را انجام می دهیم فقط متدها و متغیر رها را تغییر نام معمولی می دهد(مثلا از GetUnique به a).اما در برنامه شما کدObfuscation قوی تری داشت و کاراکتر ها خوانا نبودند.
> ممنون می شم اگه توضیح بدین.
> 
> پیشنهاد: به نظر شما بهتر نیست که پس از تایید شدن کد به جز ثبت در رجیستری در مکان های دیگری هم اطلاعات را ثبت کنیم (اگر این اطلاعات چندین نوع باشند بهتر است) مثلا: ثبت در یک فایل متنی یا یک فایل xml یا تغییر پیکسل های یک عکس که شما آن را کنترل میکنید.چون نرم افزار هایی برای ردیابی تغییرات رجیستری وجود دارد و اگر این تغییر پیدا شود کل زحمت شما به هدر رفته است.
> 
> در ضمن معمولا کد فعال سازی یا بصورت تلفنی گویا یا به صورت اینترنتی داده می شود،اگر از تلفن استفاده کنیم باید یا با اعداد یا با اعداد در کنار حروف لاتین کار کنیم و کاراکتر های دیگه کارو مشکل می کنه.نظرتون در رابطه با عددی کردن مقادیر چیست؟(البته قبول دارم که امنیت پایین میاد ولی مشتری ها راحتند)


با سلام به شما دوست عزیز

درابتدا به دلیل دیرجواب دادن به سوال و پیشنهادات سازندتون معذرت خواهی میکنم .

درمورد استفاده کردن ازابزارهای محافظ کدینگ و به طورکلی Protector های برنامه نویسی که نقش اساسی در Obfuscate کردن کد دارن متذکر میشم که حتماً به صورت تودرتو و مرکب استفاده بشن  :متفکر:  البته حتماً باید بدونین که خیلی از این ابزارها به کار هم دیگه گیر میدن واستفاده کردن به صورت مکمل هم دیگه درابتدا کمی مشکل وپیچده است .

من در PS-27 فقط از Smart Assembly استفاده کردم البته نسخه اصلیش نه کرک شده ( نسخه 4 به بعداش واقعاً قابل احترامه )

درمورد پیشنهادات شما دوست خوبم باید بگم که به جز ردیابی و چک نمودن پیکسلهای یه تصویر بقیه موارد واسه یه برنامه نویسی معمولی به سخت تر شدن هک شدن قفل منجر نمیشه البته این نظر بنده است و حتماً خیلی از دوستان عزیزم با نظر بنده موافق نباشن .
درمورد اینکه بعضی ازنرم افزارها از تغییرات رجیستر باخبرن مثل آنتی ویروسها من فکر نمیکنم که مشکلی پیش بیاد چون هر کاربری هم مسیر اون روپیدا کنه یا باید به صورت دستی بیاد کد مختص به خودش رو وارد کنه که نیاز به دونستن اون داره که اگه داره دیگه چه نیازی به این همه کنجکاوی بی مورد داره !!!  یا کلید اون رو پاک کنه که باعث خنده میشه چون کاری ازپیش نبرده چون برنامه محافظت شده با PS-27 با چک نمودن رجیستری و نیافتن رمز برنامه از ران شدن برنامه به صورت کاملاً Real Time نه Run Timeجلوگیری می کنه (دراین مورد یکم فکرکن واگه متوجه منظورم نشدی به صورت خصوصی بیشتر توضیح میدم )

در مورد پیشنهاد دوم همه که این درست که واسه کاربر نهایی خیلی آسون تره که رمز با فرمت عدد تنها باشه و نه مرکب از عدد وحروف لاتین اما اینم یادتون باشه که امنیت در درجه اول یه قفل نرم افزاری لحاظ میشه و بعد راحتی و بقیه مسائل .

در انتها از این که پیشنهادات سازندتون رو به بنده حقیر اعلام داشتین کمال تشکر رو دارم .

یا علی

----------


## alimanam

> مواردي كه گفتم براي شروع كار بود
> ولي ميشه توي برنامه نويسي موارد زيادي دستي بهش اعمال كرد كه كركش سخت تر بشه.
> 
> در كل قفلي كه دوستمون گذاشتن هر جقدر هم امن باشه چون كه به صورت دي ال ال هستش و به برنامه اصلي متصل هست كركش ساده تر از اينه كه توي برنامه از چك هاي مختلف و مخفي استفاده بشه.
> 
> در كل تجربه ميگه هيج وقت نميشه يك قفل 100 درصد امن ساخت !!!


با سلام به شما دوست عزیزم

دوست من از پیشنهادات سازندتون تشکر میکنم فکر می کنم که توضیحات مکفی درپست بالایی داده باشم . د*ر مورد 100 درصد معروف* هم یادم نمیاد من قول 100 درصد یا حتی 90 درصد داده بشم  :لبخند:  امیدارم که بنده حقیر رو از دیگر پیشنهادات بی نصیب نزارین .

یا علی

----------


## edisoon

ممنون دوست عزیز
اگر امکان داره بفرمائید که چطوری میتونم روی یک دستگاهی که قبلا نرم افزار را Register کرده نرم افزار را از حالت Register خارج کنم که دوباره رمز ثبت را از کاربر درخواست کند.
آیا راهی وجود داره؟
و سئوال دیگه اینکه آیا در آینده پیغامی مبنی بر معرفی شما بعنوان برنامه نویس این نرم افزار و یا چیزی در اینخصوص ظاهر میشود یا خیر؟

----------


## alimanam

با سلام

درمورد سوال اولتون :

اگه نرم افزار یک بار رجیستر بشه تنها راه ثبت دوباره اون حذف کلید ثبت رمز نرم افزار خواهد بود که منطقی نیست کاربر نرم افزار شما این کارو انجام بده . شما میتونین دقیقا همین کارو به برنامه خودتون اضافه کنین تا هر وقت نیاز بود ازطریق نرم افزار شما رجیستر کردن برنامه رو ریست کنین .

در مورد سوال دوم :

دوست عزیز در مورد سوالی که فرمودین قبلاً گفتم که هیچگونه پیغامی درمورد اینکه PS-27 نویسنده برنامه ی خاصی هستش از خودش تولید نمی کنه .

یا علی

----------


## mohammadi4net

فایل کرک شده (My Application.exe) که همراه برنامه بصورت نمونه قرار دادین ضمیمه پست شد(عمل بررسی قفل از EXE  حذف شد)
محل ذخیره شدن سریال در ریجستر:
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\VB and VBA Program Settings\My Application\Serialاشکال کار اینجاست که دست بالا دست زیاده (ابزار Obfuscate  و DEObfuscate )، براحتی میشه سورس DLL  شمارو بدست آورد البته اگه نیاز باشه که فعلا نیازی نیست چون می شه اجرای قفل شما رو از برنامه حذف کرد و برنامه به صورت عادی اجرا بشه  بهتره برنامه رو به قفل وابسته کنید نه فقط یک Login  ساده باشه ، یک پیشنهاد دارم خودتون سه تا Crackme  با سطوح ساده ، متوسط و پیشرفته قرار  بدین تا عملا سطح امنیت قفل  بررسی بشه ، موفق باشید.

----------


## Alirezanet

برنامه کرک شدتون اجرا نمیشه ! :متفکر:

----------


## mohammadi4net

> برنامه کرک شدتون اجرا نمیشه !


من تست کردم مشکلی نداشت ، متن خطا رو بگذارین

----------


## Alirezanet

این هم عکسش ...

----------


## mohammadi4net

> این هم عکسش ...


روی Debug Program  کلیک کنید، متن خطارو بدست بیارین . . . 
فکر کنم فقط شما مشکل دارین از پوشه ای غیر از دسکتاپ هم امتحان کنید چون بعضا پیش اومده نام کاربری دارای کارکترهای خاص بوده (مثل & ) و دات نت خطای XML   می گیره.

----------


## Nima NT

برای من هم اجرا نشد ؛ خطا میده.

----------


## mohammadi4net

برنامه اولین پست رو نصب کردید؟ باید فایل HSextract.ocx تو سیستم شما ریجستر شده باشه؟

----------


## ahmad1345

آقا عالی بود ولی حجم فایل را کمتر کنید.ساخت یک قفل با این امکانات به این حجم نیاز نیست.

در هر صورت زحمت کشیدید.........

----------


## mvb_mehran

خیلی عالی بود دستت درد نکنه
موفق و سربلند باشی

----------


## mohammadi4net

> آقا عالی بود ولی حجم فایل را کمتر کنید.ساخت یک قفل با این امکانات به این حجم نیاز نیست.
> 
> در هر صورت زحمت کشیدید.........





> خیلی عالی بود دستت درد نکنه
> موفق و سربلند باشی


منظورتون ظاهر برنامه بود دیگه؟! بله خیلی قشنگه !
جناب alimanam  امنیت برنامه 0 از 10 ، پیشنهاد دادم یه Crack me بزارین تا امنیت قفل بررسی بشه 5 روزه نسخه کرک شده برنامتونو گذاشتم ولی هیچ نظری ندادین؟

----------


## alimanam

> منظورتون ظاهر برنامه بود دیگه؟! بله خیلی قشنگه !
> جناب alimanam  امنیت برنامه 0 از 10 ، پیشنهاد دادم یه Crack me بزارین تا امنیت قفل بررسی بشه 5 روزه نسخه کرک شده برنامتونو گذاشتم ولی هیچ نظری ندادین؟


با سلام به سروران گرامی ازجمله دوست خوبم آقا محمد . 

آقا ازما کلی شاکی هستین ها  :بامزه:  من تاپیک 2 و سومتون رو خیلی دیر دیدم و زودم می خواستم جواب بدم تعطیلات  حسابی بهمون حال داد  از این بابت شرمنده شما هستم . خوب من کاری رو که گقته بودین رو انجام دادم و یه برنامه  Crack me واستون و دیگر کرکرهای محترم آپ کردم که یه نگاهی بهش بندازین و 3 سوته کرکش کنین  :لبخند گشاده!:  من از چندتا تکنیکی که بلد بودم استفاده کردم از Encrypt  کردن گرفته تا پک کردن و Compress کردن و یکی دوتای دیگه .

از شما دوست محترم می خوام که خدایش اگه کرک کردین اولاً که درهمین تاپیک بگین و دوماً روش کرک کردنش رو به صورت خصوصی بهم توضیح بدین البته اگه وقتشو دارین اگه مختصر هم بگین میگیرم چکار کردین چوت تا حدودی به روشهای کرکینگ آشنایی دارم .

به امید اینکه چند روزی وقتتون رو بگیره البته من نمی دونم چقدر کارت درسته ولی یکم روش کار کن و اگه ازکسی هم کمک گرفتین بهم بگین چون خیلی مهمه که چندتا کرکر رو یه Crack me کار کنن ( حتماً دلیلش رو هم می دونین دیگه  :متفکر:  )

Crack me Link

یا علی

----------


## mohammadi4net

دوست عزیز همون طور قبلا بهتون گفتم من تو کرک کردن خیلی حرفه ای نیستم ولی برای اینکه بتونم از برنامه هام در برابر کرک محاظت کنم سعی می کنم اصول و روش های کرک یا هک  برنامه های  دات نت رو یاد بگیرم. چیزی هایی که به ذهن رسید رو گفتم ولی به اینها اکتفا نکنید و دنبال روشها و تکنیک های بیشتر جدیدتر و کارا تر باشید.
1.	وابسته کردن برنامه به قفل :
همون طور که دیدین داخل نمونه برنامه ساده ، به راحتی با حذف کد زیر برنامه دیگه نمی تونه قفل رو بررسی کنه.
Me.GroupBox1.Controls.Add(Me.Ps1), this.GroupBox1.Controls.Add(this.Ps1);
کد IL  :
L_015d: ldarg.0 
L_015e: callvirt instance class [System.Windows.Forms]System.Windows.Forms.GroupBox My_Application.Form1::get_GroupBox1()
L_0163: callvirt instance class [System.Windows.Forms]System.Windows.Forms.Control/ControlCollection [System.Windows.Forms]System.Windows.Forms.Control::get_Controls()
L_0168: ldarg.0 
L_0169: callvirt instance class [PS-27]PS_27.PS My_Application.Form1::get_Ps1()
L_016e: callvirt instance void [System.Windows.Forms]System.Windows.Forms.Control/ControlCollection::Add(class [System.Windows.Forms]System.Windows.Forms.Control)
L_0173: nop

شما باید یک تابع تعریف کنید که برنامه نویس داخل فرم های مختلف بتونه وضعیت ریجستر رو بررسی کنه و مثلا روزهای فرد داخل فرم گزارش چاپی ، به صورت تصادفی 1 از 10 داخل فرم ثبت اطلاعات و ...
2.	عدم استفاده مستقیم از مقدار اصلی برای مقایسه
به کد بررسی کد فعالسازی برنامه که استفاده کردید، توجه کنید:
Private Sub btn_Ok(ByVal Object, ByVal EventArgs)
    Dim text As String = password
    Dim setting As String = c233r.EncryptText(Load..., text)
    If *Me.txtActive.Text <> setting* Then
       txtActive.SelectAll
       txtActive.Focus
    End If
    'ذخیره مقدار بدست آمده setting در ریجستری
    Interaction.SaveSetting(...
    ShowMessage("از ثبت نمودن نرم افزار من سپاسگزارم")
    Me.Dispose
    Application.Exit
End Sub

اینکار 100% اشتباهه چون کراکر با متوقف کردن برنامه در لحظه مقایسه به مقدار مورد نظر شما دست پیدا میکنه.
3.	استفاده از ترد
همیشه برای چنین کارهای از یک یا چند ترد استفاده کنید.

4.	تا میتونید عملیات های مربوط به قفل رو بپیچونید مثلا اگه قراره با سه چهار تابع و روال انجام بشه اینکارو با 20 تابع انجام بدین، مقادیر رو تو توابع مختلف دستکاری کنید و به همدیگه پاس بدین داخل توابع هم تا می تونید کد بریزید با شرطهای عجیب غریب به طوریکه خودتون هم نتونید از کدها سردربیارین  :چشمک: 
به نظر من با این کدهای دات نت که هر بلایی سرشون می یاری آخرهم مثل آب خوردن لو می رن بهترین کار پیچوندن کراکر تو تابع ها و روالهای  مختلفه ، اگه 20 تا روال با چند تا ترد توهم دیگه لول بخورن چی میشه! فقط مواظب باشین سربارcpu  رو زیاد نکنید

5.	برای بدست آوردن سریال هارد نیازی به HSExtract.OCX نیست باخود دات نت با کتابخانه (System.Management) هم میشه اینکار رو کرد.

یه پیشنهاد دارم، برنامه رو اوپن سورس کنید ، برای من فرقی نمی کنه چون تمام سورس برنامه رو ریسورس کردم و تکنیک یا کد خاصی تو اون ندیدم ولی کاربرهای مختلف روی پروژه کار کنند تا بتونن امنیت و امکانات برنامه رو بیشتر کنند. ولی بازهم "صلاح مملکت خویش را خسروان دانند."
موفق باشید

----------


## MHZ_zamani

این قفل برای vb.net کار نمی کنه

----------


## aminvb

این قفل با ویندوز سون مشکل داره .

سریال هارد رو نمیخونه کدی نمیده

----------


## alimanam

> این قفل برای vb.net کار نمی کنه


عزیز به نظرم یک مقدار در زدن پست عجله کردین . موفق باشید .




> این قفل با ویندوز سون مشکل داره .


دوست عزیز من خودم همین الان رو 3 تا سیستم که با ویندوز 7 کار می کنن تست کردم مشکل نداشت !!!

اگه درست عمل کرده باشی مثل خیلی از دوستان دیگه که دانلود کردن و نتیجه عملکرد قفل رو در سیستم عامل های مختلف رضایت بخش گزارش دادن شما هم نتیجه خوبی میگیرین . هم فایل راهنما گذاشتم ( فایل راهنمای فلش ) هم حداقل در 3-4 تاپیک به دوستان دیگه راهنمایی کردم اگه به دقت بخونی و عمل کنی فکر نمی کنم مشکلی پیش بیاد . اما اگه به تمامی مراحلی که گفتم عمل کردی و نتیجه نگرفتی به صورت خصوصی بگو تا ببینم مشکل شما چه جوری قابل رفع هستش . موفق باشید .

----------


## mehran5

سلام
كليت برنامه رو متوجه ششدم .و قفل قابل اجرا يي هست .ولي ببخشيد اگه امكان داره الگوريتم  وفرمول توليد كد پسورد نهايي رو طوري قرار بديد كه فقط حروف و اعداد توليد كنه؟چون با اين كراكتر هاي عجيب وقريب رو نميشه توي موبايل يا حتي روي كيبورد پيدا كرد و براي مشتري يا كاربر ارسال كرد و مشتري هم نمي تونه توي نرم افزار بزنه و قفل برنامه رجسيتر بشه ؟اگه الگوريتم برنامه رو اصلاح كنيد خيلي ممنون ميشم

----------


## mandana.k

دوست عزيز من يك برنامه دارم كه بايد بدم به يك شركتي كار كنه مي خواهم اين برنامه براي 2 ماه بيشتر كار نكنه فعلا با كد نويسي كنترلش مي كنم كه جالب نيست اگر بخواهم يك كار اصولي بكنم چه كار كنم تمام برنامه هاتونو دانلود كردم ولي نمي دونم بايد چطور ازش استفاده كنم ممنون مي شم راهنماييم كنيد

----------


## tto_baran

> *من توی پست شماره 7 اعلام کرده بودم که به زودی فایل راهنما رو به صورت جامع تو تاپیک در اختیار دوستان عزیز می گذارم .*:



علی جان  نیکی  که از  حد  گذشت    ...    فکر بد  می کند .


فقط خواستم    یادت  بیارم   چه قولی  داده بودی .

----------


## alimanam

با سلام 





> فقط خواستم یادت بیارم چه قولی داده بودی .


دوست عزیز شما اگه یکی 2 پست آخر منو در این تاپیک میخوندی زود قضاوت نمیکردی ! ( پست 90 برای مثال )




> اگه درست عمل کرده باشی مثل خیلی از دوستان دیگه که دانلود کردن و نتیجه عملکرد قفل رو در سیستم عامل های مختلف رضایت بخش گزارش دادن شما هم نتیجه خوبی میگیرین . هم فایل راهنما گذاشتم ( فایل راهنمای فلش ) هم حداقل در 3-4 تاپیک به دوستان دیگه راهنمایی کردم اگه به دقت بخونی و عمل کنی فکر نمی کنم مشکلی پیش بیاد . اما اگه به تمامی مراحلی که گفتم عمل کردی و نتیجه نگرفتی به صورت خصوصی بگو تا ببینم مشکل شما چه جوری قابل رفع هستش . موفق باشید


من فایل راهنما گذاشتم که چطوری باید برای برنامه ایی که از این قفل میخواد استفاده کنه ستاپ بسازه حداقل در 6 یا 7 تا پست روش استفاده رو توضیح دادم مثال زدم راهنمایی کردم بارها عرض کردم اگه بازم کسی متوجه روش استفاده نمیشه پیغام خصوصی بده تا راهنمایی کنم . البته من قصد این رو داشتم که یک فایل راهنما به صورت html هم واسه این قفل بسازم که متاسفانه به دلیل مشغله کاری نتونستم ولی هرچیزی که قرار بود من در اون فایل راهنما بگم فکر میکنم در همین تاپیک به عرض دوستان رسوندم ... حالا اگه شما بازم جای سوال واستون هست بفرمائین من جواب میدم . 




> دوست عزيز من يك برنامه دارم كه بايد بدم به يك شركتي كار كنه مي خواهم اين برنامه براي 2 ماه بيشتر كار نكنه فعلا با كد نويسي كنترلش مي كنم كه جالب نيست اگر بخواهم يك كار اصولي بكنم چه كار كنم تمام برنامه هاتونو دانلود كردم ولي نمي دونم بايد چطور ازش استفاده كنم ممنون مي شم راهنماييم كني


شما بوسیله این قفل نمیتونین این کار رو انجام بدین مگه اینکه خودتون کدنویسی رو به عهده بگیرین . من زیاد موافق این قضیه نیستم که شما از نظر زمانی محدودیت برای برنامه بزارین چون هربلایی که سرش بیارین با کمی کنجکاوی قابل دور زدن هستش . من در نسخه جدید قفل نرم افزاری PS-27 که قابلیت های بسیار بیشتری نسبت به این نسخه داره دارم یک روش مشابه کار میکنم . البته این نسخه تجاری هستش که به محض آماده شدن از قابلیت های زیادی که داره حتما خوشتون میاد .




> كليت برنامه رو متوجه ششدم .و قفل قابل اجرا يي هست .ولي ببخشيد اگه امكان داره الگوريتم وفرمول توليد كد پسورد نهايي رو طوري قرار بديد كه فقط حروف و اعداد توليد كنه؟چون با اين كراكتر هاي عجيب وقريب رو نميشه توي موبايل يا حتي روي كيبورد پيدا كرد و براي مشتري يا كاربر ارسال كرد و مشتري هم نمي تونه توي نرم افزار بزنه و قفل برنامه رجسيتر بشه ؟اگه الگوريتم برنامه رو اصلاح كنيد خيلي ممنون ميشم


در نسخه جدید سریال کاربری یک کد 12 رقمی ( فقط عدد ) کاملا منحصر بفرد و سریال فعال سازی یک کد 16 کاراکتری فقط عدد و حروف می باشد . احتمالا تا اواخر دی ماه آماده میشه .


موفق باشید ./

----------


## ashkan

سلام ادب،
به تازگی این تاپیک و این 10 صفحه و نسخه 2 همین قفل رو در تاپیک جداگانه مطالعه کردم.با توجه به اینکه مدت زیادی از شروع آن گذشته:
اول جای تقدیر و تشکر داره بابت شروع این تاپیک و پیگیری و جوابهای دوست خوبمون alimanam که بطور قابل ملاحظه ای پیگیری و support میکردند بطوری که نصف پستها از ایشان هست.خوب اینقدر پافشاری بر دادن نظر هست که وظیفه خودم به عنوان عضو فروم دیدم که نظر بدم و قصد هیچگونه بی احترامی ندارم.
این نظرات بنده هم مربوط به این تاپیک و هم نسخه 2 همین قفل میباشد.

جناب آقای manam:
شما در چندین جای مختلف از عبارت "خودتون بهتر میدویند" استفاده کردید،خوب شاید یکی ندونه و احتمالاً هم بهتر از شما نمیدونیم پس در هر جا لازمه توضیح دهید و این جمله رو ننویسید تا رفع ابهام بشه چون در اینصورت یک جور از سر باز کردنه.
بنده هم به شخصه نگذاشتن سورس رو نوعی بی احترامی و عدم اعتماد میدونم.شاید کسی در تاپیکی حرفهای نامربوط یا بی احترامی کنه و در ذیل اون بنویسه "خوب هر کسی خواست بخونه هر کی نخواست نخونه"!
همینطور که از نام این سایت و فروم پیداست اینجا برای برنامه نویسی است و دوستان هم قبلاً این موضوع رو تذکر دادند و با تست کردن و شاید استفاده تجاری برای خودشون و یا هر نوع استفاد های از این قفل تا این لحظه هیچ اطلاعات مفید یا آموزشی که یادگیری برای قفل یا برنامه نویسی باشد در این تاپیک ندیدم.
خوب این هم کم لطفیه که میگید با گذاشتن سورس از امنیت برنامه کاسته میشود.خوب جماعتی دانش کافی ندارند و با این جمله شاید حق رو به شما بدهند ولی عده ای هم به شما پاسخ صحیح رو دادند چون:(توضیح جهت امنیت):
1-قفل توسط پسورد شخصی که در رشته مورد نظر توسط استفاده کننده گذاشته میشه یکتا بوده و حتی اگر کس دیگری به قفل یا حتی سورس اون دسترسی داشته باشه باز هم این رمز شخصی رو که نمیدونه پس به هیچ وجه نمیتونه از این سوء استفاده کنه.مگر اینکه شما از تکه سورسهای نامتعارف شخصی در برنامه اتان استفاده کرده باشید که در این مورد هم باید بگم با گذشت زمان این برنامه جواب خودش رو پس داده و میشه سورس اون رو تحویل داد.حتی برنامه های بسیار گران قیمت جهانی هم پس از مدت زیادی به سورس در وب گذاشته میشوند و دنیا و بسیاری از برنامه ها از جمله همین فروم vbulettin هم بصورت سورس وجود دارند.
2- چرا از کدهای بسیار ساده و پیشرفته که جواب خودشون رو پس دادند مثل استفاده از md5 در برنامه ات استفاده نمیکنی؟
به این ترتیب به هیچ عنوان نمیشه یک کد تکراری یا یک رشته رو حتی با داشتن سورس سازنده و تولید کننده keygen بر روی کامیپوتر دیگر طراحی کرد و ربطی هم به سورس برنامه ندارد.
3-با داشتن سورس کسانی مثل دوستان که نظر دادند یا بنده میتونیم نکات امنیتی بیشتری رو به شما و بقیه آموزش بدیم و به هدف اصلی این فروم یعنی آموزش و یادگیری هم کمک کردیم که هم ثواب دارد و هم خلقی ما رو دعا میکنند و پشت سر ما و شما هم سخن نیک میگن.اینطوری وقتی چندین نفر دارن با هم کار تیمی میکنن سرعت هم بالاتر میره و حتی میشه اون رو جهانی کرد.

یه نظر هم جهت امنیت بیشتر داشتم.
استفاده از رجیستری به این شکل دیگه منسوخ شده و اصلاً امنیت نداره.اولاً بسیاری از firewall ها و حتی خود ویندوزهای با هسته nt مثل 7و8 به این قضیه گیر میدن و ممکنه برنامه درست اجرا نشه یا برای اجراش یه کاربر ساده باید یه کار خاصی بکنه.مثلاً در control panel قسمت uac رو غیر فعال کنه.منظورم همون قسمت درجه مانند در user accounts هست که از بالا میکشیم تا غیر فعال بشه!همچنین copier های رجیسترری هم وجود داره.که کار backup هم میکنند به سادگی.مثلاً اگر از یک سیستم backup رجیستری بگیریم و ویندوزش عوض بشه یا هر کار دیگه و بعد restore یا کمی دستکاری دیگه قفل سریال جدید نمیخواد.
خطوصا که خیلی ها به تازگی نرم افزارهای مهم رو روی vmware نصب میکنند.
چندین نظر دیگه هم دارم که در صورت گذاشتن سورس حتماً مینویسم وگرنه که ادامه رو بیهوده میدونم.
توجه:
-به ویندوزهای مجازی مثل vmware یا vp برای استفاد از نرم افزار با هارد مجازی توجه کنید.
- از md5 استفاده کنید.کافیه در گوگل همین کلمه رو به فارسی یا انگلیسی جستجو کنید.

یا حق

----------


## alimanam

با سلام

در ابتدا از اینکه پشنهاد , و نظرات خودتون رو بر من پوشیده نگذاشتین سپاسگزارم . ( راستی فامیلی من دخیل زاده است نه منم ( منم بیشتر یک خاطره شخصی بنده است )  :گریه:  )

در مورد انتشار سورس کد این قفل من بارها و بارها عرض کردم که به دلیل استقبال و اعتمادی که دوستان داشتن ( رجوع به آمار دانلود و گزارشات ارسال شده توسط برنامه تولید لایسنس ) من نمیتونم سورس رو به صورت عمومی منتشر کنم . البته این رو هم گفتم که هر کسی که علاقه داره سوال کنه من به صورت کامل واسش توضیح میدوم که این قفل منطقش چیه ( که اتفاقاً خیلی هم ساده است ) و اگر نیاز به توضیح داره بگه تا بیشتر توضیح بدم .

 توضیحات تکمیلی : 

این قفل نرم افزاری دقیقا مثل اکثر قفل های نرم افزاری دیگه یک سری اطلاعات سخت افزاری از سیستم کاربر تهیه میکنه ( البته 100 % یونیک ) و با یک سری ( مرحله ) رمز نگاری بر روی این اطلاعات به تولید لایسنس یا کد فعال سازی میکنه به همین آسونی !

در مورد استفاده کردن از روش هشیینگ MD5 من اتفاقاً در یک مرحله در رمز نگاری این قفل از این روش استفاده کردم و به این دلیل از دید شما مخفی مونده ! که شما نمیدونستین که کار رمز نگاری و تولید سریال فعال سازی چندین مرحله تو در تو هستش و به هیچ عنوان نمیشه بدون کلید معتبر قفل , تولید لایسنس رو انجام بدین راحتتر بگم اینکه عملیات تولید لایسنس بدون کلید قفل , معکوس پذیر نیست .

در مورد اینکه من از رجیستری استفاده کردم ( البته من به هیچ عنوان از رجیستری استفاده ایی در این قفل نکردم و نمیکنم ) باید عرض کنم که من برای ذخیره لایسنس معتبر از یک فایل که کنار فایل اجرایی هستش استفاده کردم و شما به راحتی میتونی این لایسنس رو مشاهده و ویرایش کنی ! ( البته ویرایش لایسنس معتبر به غیرفعال شدن برنامه منتهی میشه )

اگر قسمتی از قلم افتاد معذرت میخوام . امیدوارم تا اندازه ایی تونسته باشم جواب نظرات شما رو داده باشم و استفاده مکفی ار پیشنهادات سازنده شما برده باشم .

موفـــــق باشید./

----------


## ashkan

با تشکر از توضیحات شما و اینکه چندین ماه است که پیگیری میکنید.
احتراماً باید عرض کنم که در مورد انتشار سورس اصلاً قانع کننده نبود.
فقط گفته های شما از این نظر قابل قبول شده که: سورس مال بنده است و نمیخواهم منتشر کنم!
در عرایض قبلی بنده نوشتم که خیلی از برنامه های قفل نرم افزاری بصورت متن باز(open source) منتشر شده و مورد استفاده نیز قرار میگیرد.
و به هیچ عنوان ربطی به سورس ندارد ولو اینکه با داشتن سورس هم بدون داشتن کد رمز شخصی که کاربر استفاده میکند قابل رمزگشایی نیست.
در آخر هم من و دوستان میدانند و هم شما خوب میدانید که داشتن سورس هیچ ربطی به روش شکستن قفل نداشته و به هیچ عنوان امنیت آن زیر سوال نمیرود.
پیشنهاد میشود یکبار دیگر متن پست قبلی بنده را مطالعه بفرمایید.
به هر حال دیگر حرفی در مورد دادن سورس از جانب من و دوستان نمانده و پافشاری نیز صلاح نیست و نیازی هم دیده نمیشود و بسته به نظر شما و اعتبار و اعتمادی که دوستان به شما دارند میباشد.

----------


## alirezaazar

سلام لطفا سریال فعال سازی  این سریال کاربری به من بگین ممنون می شم PS-27-WD-WMAM9LP81271

----------


## alimanam

با سلام




> سلام لطفا سریال فعال سازی این سریال کاربری به من بگین ممنون می شم PS-27-WD-WMAM9LP81271


با توجه به کیجن *اگر کلید قفل رو داشته باشین* میتونین سریال فعال سازی رو تولید کنین .

موفق باشید./

----------


## del_shekasteh75

> با سلام
> 
> دوست عزیز در فایل راهنما فقط طریقه اضافه نمودن فایلهای مورد نیاز مثل فایل HSExtract.ocx که حتماً باید به پروژه نصب برنامه شما اضافه بشه اونم در شاخه System32 سیستم مشتری . باقی کارها مثل درست کردن یه setup ساده برای یه برنامه عادیه یعنی وقتی فایل exe رو add می کنی خودش فایلهای مورد نیاز اون فایل exe رو به پروژه setup اضافه می کنه .
> 
> یا علی


 سلام دوست عزیز
من فایل hsextract.ocx رو پیدا نکردم تا به پروژه add کنم
ویندوز من 7 x64 باید چیکار کنم
تو فایل فلش اموزشی به پروژه اضافه میکردیش

----------


## alimanam

با سلام




> من فایل hsextract.ocx رو پیدا نکردم تا به پروژه add کنم . ویندوز من 7 x64 باید چیکار کنم .


دوست عزیز با توجه به این موضوع که ویندوز شما 64 بیتی هست فایل مذکور باید در یک پوشه دیگری کپی شده باشه بهترین کار اینه که این فایل رو در درایو ویندوز جستجو کنین 100% پیداش میکنین .
درضمن بهتره از نسخه 2 این قفل استفاده کنین که لینک در پست 1 همین تاپیک موجوده . نسخه 2 دیگه نیازی به ضمیمه کردن فایل hsextract.ocx به پروژه نصبی نداره . توضیحات تکمیلی رو در* تاپیک مربوط به نسخه 2* میتونین مطالعه بفرمائید .

موفق باشید./

----------


## h_a_m_i_d

سلام و عرض خسته نباشید نمیدونم که اینجا باید تایپیک رو برنم یا نه به هر حال اگر اشتباه زدم معذرت میخوام لطفا میشه در مورد روش های کدینگ کردن یکذره توضیح بدید 
در مورد روش متقارن و rsa ممنون

----------


## alimanam

با سلام




> سلام و عرض خسته نباشید نمیدونم که اینجا باید تایپیک رو برنم یا نه به هر حال اگر اشتباه زدم معذرت میخوام لطفا میشه در مورد روش های کدینگ کردن یکذره توضیح بدید 
> در مورد روش متقارن و rsa ممنون


خوب جای پست شما اینجا نیست وباید در تالار یک تاپیک میزدین الیته اگه سرچ بکنین مطالب خیلی زیادی چه در این سایت و چه در سایتهای فارسی و انگلیسی زبان میتونین پیدا کنین . به لینک های زیر سری بزنین اطلاعات جامعی در این مورد میتونین پیدا کنین . مثال های متعددی در نت یافت میشه .

http://www.certcc.ir/index.php?modul...=24&sisOp=view
http://vista.ir/article/226003/%D8%A...8%AA%D9%85-RSA
http://vista.ir/article/227162/%D8%B...A7%D8%B1%DB%8C
http://fa.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D8%B1%...A7%D8%B1%DB%8C
http://www.parsianforum.com/showthre...A7%D8%B1%DB%8C

موفق باشید./

----------


## farbod61

سلام دوست عزیز
راستش من اونقدر حرفه ای نیستم که بتونم کمکی توی بهبود برنامه بکنم
ولی واقعا جای تشکر و خسته نباشید داره چون برنامه ای درست کردید که حتی منی که توش حرفه ای نیستم خیلی راحت دارم الان ازش استفاده می کنم
فقط یه سوال داشتم از خدمتتون
فقط یه پیشنهاد داشتم و یه سوال
پیشنهادم اینه که کاش این امکان رو اضافه می کردید تا از یه لوگوی و یا عکس انتخابی کاربر بشه تو قفل استفاده کرد
مسئله دوم اینه که چه جوری میشه توضیحات درباره نرم افزار رو تغییر داد تو فرم و توضیحات برنامه خودمون رو توش بنویسیم
توی آپشن ها من چیزی ندیدم در این مورد

----------


## alimanam

با سلام



> ولی واقعا جای تشکر و خسته نباشید داره چون برنامه ای درست کردید که حتی منی که توش حرفه ای نیستم خیلی راحت دارم الان ازش استفاده می کنم


از اینکه به دردتون میخوره خوشحالم .




> پیشنهادم اینه که کاش این امکان رو اضافه می کردید تا از یه لوگوی و یا عکس انتخابی کاربر بشه تو قفل استفاده کرد


دوست عزیزم من چندین بار عرض کردم بهتره از نسخه 2 این قفل نرم افزاری استفاده کنین لینکش هم در چندین پست ( پست شماره 1 و پست شماره 101 ) در همین تاپیک درج شده , در نسخه 2 همه این موارد دست شمای برنامه نویسه که بخوای چطوری فرم فعال سازی برنامه خودتون رو آرایش بدین .




> مسئله دوم اینه که چه جوری میشه توضیحات درباره نرم افزار رو تغییر داد تو فرم و توضیحات برنامه خودمون رو توش بنویسیم


در ویژگیهای قفل نرم افزاری PS-27 نسخه 1 یک ویژگی به نام Comment هست برای اون هر چیزی در نظر بگیرین همان توضیحات در فرم  فعال سازی برنامه تون به نمایش در خواهد اومد . *باز هم تاکید میکنم بهتره از نسخه 2 استفاده کنین .*

*ارجاع به تاپیک مربوط به نسخه 2*

موفق باشید./

----------

